# Planning the Parties for VEGAS!!!



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

Yes, I'm an organizer!  So whip me, beat me and call me Edna 

I thought it'd be a good idea for us to finish organizing the list of events we'd like to attend.  Now of course we don't have to plan every minute of the trip, but it would be nice to have a few "scheduled" mtg places and times.  

What Olympia events is everyone planning on seeing, we should decide soon since we'll have to get tickets and the same goes for any shows we might want to see.

Here's what we have said so far...
*Thursday DAY: *
-Fitness / Figure / Ms. Olympia Prejudging
The contests begins at 1:00pm at the Events Center, where you can see the best of the best competing in the prejudging rounds. $50 all seats reserved... that means get your tickets ASAP!.
-Shopping at the outlet mall for clubwear
*Thursday NITE:*
-dinner, strip club, Baby's

*Friday Day:*
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth at Olympia Expo, sleep, poolside
*Friday NITE:* 
-Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals
The contests begins at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center, where the best of the best in fitness and women's bodybuilding battle it out. Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150.
-donut shop, Ra, Ibiza at 3am for the foam party!

*Sat DAY: *
-Mr. Olympia Prejudging
The event begins at noon at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This is where you compare the best of the best in men's bodybuilding. Tickets are $50. 
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth at Olympia Expo, sleep, poolside
*Sat NITE: *
Mr. Olympia Finals
-The Finals begin at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This bodybuilding contest is the king of all contests, where the best will be crowned. This event last year was sold out over a month before so get your tickets early! Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150 / $200. 
-Orleans Arena at 10pm for Fetish and Fantasy Halloween Ball... all kinds of coustumes welcome!
-Stuio 54 

*Sun DAY:*
-I'm assuming most of us are leaving on this day.[/COLOR]

*
Order Tickets by Credit Card via Fax or E-Mial
You can either fax (845) 634-8091 or email to ifbbpd@yahoo.com your credit card information. You can use either Mastercard, Visa or American Express. The information that is needed is the card number, your name as it appears on the card, the expiration date, your address and telephone number, and how many tickets you wish to buy. *


----------



## Rissole (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey Edna


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

Edna I'm more of follower than leader when it comes to this stuff.  I pretty much was planning on being drunk and naked most of the time but I guess I could put on some clothes for a couple of the events... maybe the Fitness and Mens finals. The prejudging is okay too I guess. 

Can we have a few hours set aside for some of the strip clubs. You know I never get enough of those places.... LOL  Crazy Girls is supposed to be pretty good


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

apperently i heard that the club babies is where its at.....anyone heard of this club before?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

ok strip bars are ok too.....mrs will come with me for sure....


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

Count me in for the strip clubs too!!!  I love a good lap dance from a sexy babe!!!  They always let the ladies touch more then the guys


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

First then won the right to vote and now there are taking away are strip clubs!!!!  J/K  I enjoy the clubs more when there are female customers around. Makes going home that much better!!!!  Oh wait I'm going there alone..... oh well I still have a good time in bed .. LOL

As far as dance clubs..... I don't, I won't and there is no way anyone will get me on a dance floor. I hate it, hate it!!!  The only dancing I care to do is horizontal!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

me too....well we got one event planned.

i am going climbing with bf and sawheet...anyone else in?

i need to go to house music clubs each and every night...or there is just no point...

and my friend has just qualified for the fitness event so i gotta go route for her...

What are you talkin about pb? you drinkin? both bf and i said that we want to go to the strip joints.
pssst pb dont you know that many women judge how a man is in bed by the way they move on the dance floor.....but if you dont like groovin then you can always just watch us dance in the cages all night.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

I've got the night all planned PB... we all go have a few drinks at one of these house music clubs, then we all go to a dance club and you can watch J'Bo and I grind out on the dance floor, then to a strip club where you can watch J'Bo and I get lap dances.

How's that evening sound?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

sounds good to me only i am dancin at the house club for a couple hours first.....or maybe we should go there last....wait here is a better order bf

-food
-strip bar (to see the nudy ladies)
-grinding at the dance club
-house music til 5am....dancing til they carry me out


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> pssst pb dont you know that many women judge how a man is in bed by the way they move on the dance floor.....but if you dont like groovin then you can always just watch us dance in the cages all night.



If you knew how good in bed I am you'd know that I don't have to dance!!!  Horizontal dancing baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I've got the night all planned PB... we all go have a few drinks at one of these house music clubs, then we all go to a dance club and you can watch J'Bo and I grind out on the dance floor, then to a strip club where you can watch J'Bo and I get lap dances.
> 
> How's that evening sound?



Uh is this night including anyone else? Or is it just us 3? Because if it's just us 3 you are on your way to making one of my many fantasies cum true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> If you knew how good in bed I am you'd know that I don't have to dance!!!  Horizontal dancing baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


For some reason I believe him


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> pssst pb dont you know that many women judge how a man is in bed by the way they move on the dance floor.....but if you dont like groovin then you can always just watch us dance in the cages all night.



and how can you tell how good a man is with his tongue on the dance floor???  So he can move his hips but can he find your clit with his fumbling "keeping" the beat fingers.... LOL  

Hey can I say clit???


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> For some reason I believe him



Why thank you BF   that was a very nice compliment.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

pb....no you can tell by the way he cuts and chews his meat


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 8, 2003)

why don't u guys all get a pumpkin, cut a hole in it, and place a piece of bread in the center.  Then take turns everybody screwing the hole in the pumpkin until they're finished.  The person that took the longest to finish has to eat the bread in the center.  


I figure as long as I'm not coming on the trip I might as well sabotage it anyway I can


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2003)

stop telling everyone your soggy toast stories c.....we all know why your a carb lover now


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 8, 2003)

ok ok, I'll behave.  I wish you all a blast.  I'm excited for you guys.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

You're cracking me up J  ... soggy toast stories


----------



## butterfly (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> sounds good to me only i am dancin at the house club for a couple hours first.....or maybe we should go there last....wait here is a better order bf
> 
> -food
> ...


Line up sounds good but we might have to put the strip club last or go back... seeing me get a lap dance gets fade sooo hot!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Line up sounds good but we might have to put the strip club last or go back... seeing me get a lap dance gets fade sooo hot!



Yeah well I'm right there with him. Except I'd be running back to the hotel room for the night!!! By myself!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> Sat DAY: ???
> Sat NITE: suggestion


NT and I discussed, possibly Studio 54 at the MGM Grand.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 9, 2003)

I wanna come toooooo.....


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 9, 2003)

J'Bo...we're gonna get along fine...I'm all abou tthe hard house/techno BEATS...till 5am...damn girl...I stay till at least 6...sometimes 7am!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

did I read about strip clubs ...  
that is a mainstay of our nights out here ... so why would that change on a vacation.  

PB ... I'm betting the missus can get you out on the dance floor, why, because all you really need to do is watch.    Once she gets in full stride, you can actually shift off with beer in hand and enjoy the show.  But, I'm reading about bumping/grining with BF and JBo ... that also sounds like a show not to be missed - I know I won't.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

I think we've got the following people going...

FOR SURE:
me & fade
NT & Mrs
PB
TP
FF
J'Bo
Jodi
Nike_gurl

MAYBE:
Leslie
Katie
Prince
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus 
dg806
Kuso
Dave - a maybe
sawheet
DaMayor

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

We're in ... just deciding if we're making it a 4 day or 7 day trip ... but we're in.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> We're in ... just deciding if we're making it a 4 day or 7 day trip ... but we're in.


We are going up Wed afternoon... so let us know if you come up sooner so we can get the party started Wed night!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

I'm making it an entire vacation.  Leaving October 17th returning October 25th.  

My aunt has a new inground pool and hot tub!  I know what I'm doing!  Also shopping at the Outlet Mall!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm making it an entire vacation.  Leaving October 17th returning October 25th.
> 
> My aunt has a new inground pool and hot tub!  I know what I'm doing!  Also shopping at the Outlet Mall!



Skinny dipping at Jodi's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Sorry, I think not.  Besides, all rooms are taken now!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Line up sounds good but we might have to put the strip club last or go back... seeing me get a lap dance gets fade sooo hot!



nothing wrong with a quickie in the parking lot bf  we will wait til you guys are done...but i gotta go to the club AFTER the strip joint...please please please. 

FF= your joking me....i havent heard of anyone on IM (except djrx) lovin the house groove.........ahhhh deep house......couldnt live without it.....i am serious about that

Jodi= please please wait til i get there to hit the malls....i am beggin you

Sawheet is in for sure too bf and burner and dave are for sures as well...dont forget albob, dg, and dale/duncan, oh yes and mudge


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

Jodi ... how do you usually handle getting into clubs?  do you buy these VIP or front of the line passes?  

I'm pretty sure the missus will be able to bat her eyelashes and zip down her top to almost nothing and get in, but that doesn't do me a whole world of good!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

I just pay the cover at the door!

If I remember correctly the RA doesn't open til 11 but there are plenty of bars around until then.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

ok ... we phoned yesterday about these passes and they say that they avoid waiting in line ... that the wait can be 2/3 hours.  Have you ever waited that long to get into a club Fri/Sat night?


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

Has anyone invited LAM? Oh Kuso!?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

no one specifically has been invited ... it's an open invite - the more the merrier of course!!    We're just urging that those coming be prepared for one serious party!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> ok ... we phoned yesterday about these passes and they say that they avoid waiting in line ... that the wait can be 2/3 hours.  Have you ever waited that long to get into a club Fri/Sat night?


How much are they and which clubs are they good for?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

we looked at only 2 clubs ... Studio 54 and Ra ... I believe they were $40 each!!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Thats not that bad.  Maybe I'll call the Luxor and find out how much the regular cover is but I thought it was $20.00.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

jodi have you heard of the club "babies"?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

No

We have VIP around here that I've bought before but thats just for the Boston club scene.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

any sites or links to clubs in Vegas? cause i dont wait in line to get into a club that plays crap music. Yes i am snooty about the music issue.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Updated List... (thanks J)

FOR SURE:
me & fade
NT & Mrs
PB
TP
FF
J'Bo
Jodi
Nike_gurl
Sawheet 
Burner
Dave
Albob
dg
dale/duncan
mudge

MAYBE:
Leslie
Katie
Prince
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus 
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> any sites or links to clubs in Vegas? cause i dont wait in line to get into a club that plays crap music. Yes i am snooty about the music issue.


Yeah, we want to buy VIP tickets too... fade might start a fight or something if he has to wait in line and gets hot


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

the dates for tickets for Studio 54 only go until September ...
try http://www.vegas.com/nightlife/ to look at ticket bookings.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

That club "Baby's" that J was talking about is on the list...

and Ra is open 10:30 p.m.-4 a.m. here's more info...

Cover price: May vary, but usually Gentlemen pay $20; ladies $10. All Ladies free on Thursdays.

Reservations: The club's VIP section can be rented out for private functions.

Payment info: Cash.

Music: House, trance and break beats $ Funk and Hip Hop on Thursdays.

Resident DJ: Duane King, along with world-class DJs from the UK.

Clientele/Age Group: 21 and older.

Attire: No T-shirts, tank tops, baggy jeans, hats, tennis shoes or work boots. Dress code is enforced.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

really it is on the list.......well what kind of music does mgm and studio play?

ff you hear that...its on the list....house is coming our way...and we will get jodi on the dance floor...i hear that she can grind good


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Baby's...

Hours of operation: Wednesday - Saturday, 11 p.m. - 4:30 a.m.

Location: Inside the Hard Rock Hotel

Cover price: 
Wednesday

General Admission: $15 for guys, ladies free
Front of the Line: $20 for guys, ladies $15
Thursday

General Admission: $15 for guys, ladies free
Front of the Line: $20 for guys, ladies $10
Friday and Saturday

General Admission: $20 for guys, $10 for ladies
Front of the Line: $40 for guys, $25 for ladies


Reservations: The club can be rented out to groups of 100 to 1,200 for private functions.

Payment info: Cash, credit card.

Music: Deep progressive house and trance, hip-hop and dancehall.

Resident DJ: Larry Gram (house, hip hop) O-B-One (hip hop, reggae and R&B) Dj Fogg (house, rock and hip hop).

Clientele/Age Group: 21 and older.

Attire: No T-shirts, tank tops, baggy jeans, flannel shirts, hats, tennis shoes or work boots. No sports attire. Dress funky, not junky.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Studio 54...

Hours of operation: 10 p.m. to the early morning hours, Tuesday through Saturday.

Location: Inside the MGM Grand

Cover price: 

Front of the line pass, includes admission (Wednesday, Thursday): $30
Front of the line pass, includes admission (Tuesday, Friday, Saturday): $40

Reservations: The club can be rented out for private functions for groups of 100 to 2,000.

Payment info: Cash, all major credit cards.

Music: Disco, techno, hip hop, Top 40, house music.

Resident DJ: Jose Gutierrez, aka Jose "2 Hype," and Frank Anobile, aka DJ Frankie.

Clientele/Age Group: 21 and older.

Attire: No T-shirts, tank tops, baggy jeans, flannel shirts, hats, tennis shoes or work boots. Dress funky not junky.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh NT is going to want to go to Ibiza USA!!!

Special events: Sunday is service industry night; Tuesday is Hedonism night with couples and single women only until 1 a.m.; Wednesday is Asian night. Thursday is Gay and Lesbian night. * Friday features Vegas' only foam party at 3 a.m.*  Saturday night, The Room - Vegas premiere alternative lifestyle promotion - takes over Ibiza. Ibiza is the new home to Glo's legendary after-hours party from 4 a.m. to noon on Sunday.

Hours of operation: Tuesday-Sunday from 10 p.m. until early morning. Glo afterhours at Ibiza runs Fri. and Sat. nights beginning at 3:30 a.m.

Location: Inside the Desert Passage at the Aladdin. Club's entrance is off Harmon Avenue.

Cover price: 
General admission

$5 local female
$10 local male
$10 out-of-state female
$20 out-of-state male
Front-of-Line Pass
$10 local female
$15 local male
$20 out of state female
$30 out of state male
VIP Booths (includes 4 Front-of-Line passes)
Main club area: main floor, 1/2 round booth $150
Main club area: elevated area, private w/curtains $200
Lounge area: main floor, 1/2 round booth $150
Lounge area: secluded, large booth $200

Payment info: Cash.

Music: Hip Hop, house, retro, techno.

Resident DJ: DJ Jammin Jeff

Clientele/Age Group: 21 and over.

Attire: Upscale.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

oh boy.
i am so excited.
i just went to the link.
thats helpful.
mgm and babys is definately the place.
I am coming in Thursday to hit babys.
Any bar that lists house as their number one music is home to me.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Planning this trip is WAY more fun then working!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh boy.
> i am so excited.
> i just went to the link.
> ...


I don't really care where we go as long as their is alchohol and dancing... and naked ladies 

I've always wanted to go to a foam party though!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

ok this is Jennys agenda

Thurs=babys for some good old deep house music
Fri= Ibiza for some foam baby
Sat= Studio 54

hows that sound? screw the olympia....these look too good to miss....i am shoppin and prepin and sleepin during the day to save myself for dancin.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Planning this trip is WAY more fun then working!


 i agree


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> ok this is Jennys agenda
> 
> Thurs=babys for some good old deep house music
> ...


Do you think there'd be time to go to Ra before Ibiza???

And are we shooting for the strip clubs say after dinner before the clubs?


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

sounds perfect to me bf......want to let my food settle before we head to see the rippers though......just in case there are some nasty thangs there....then bf and i will have to take the stage...lol


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

What is FUNKY dress??


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

Oh I am soooo up for a Foam Party 

B - I think P-Funk is a maybe as well


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

as in no tight legged pants....no stiff ass clothes...sexy and stylish....dont worry i am a make over queen and we can go shoppin to outfit you and make you look like a god


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

k there are so many posts in here already people aent even going to be able to get through them all. we are going nuts.....ok i am going nuts.....crazy excited


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Updated the list, thanks Jodi!

I want to go shopping too!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> What is FUNKY dress??



getting old DG?    that means no golf shirts with dress slacks.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Updated the list, thanks Jodi!
> 
> I want to go shopping too!!!


Good, you, me and J'B.  Thursday afternoon - I know where all the good shopping is.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

come on guys it means show those huge pipes off we have all been training to get......how come the ladies never have issues with getting dressed


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 9, 2003)

OMG...I'm getting sooo PUMPED for this....breakbeats...progressive.........IBIZA...foam...damn.....funk dub (aka. FF) is gonna be hittin' the floor...or the speakers...for some mad grooves

J'Bo...just curious....any fav DJ's...it's hard to believe there's a fellow house junkie here at IM.  I get made fun of all the time....I'm all about the after hours thang... 

I'm a HUGE Timo Mass fan....gr8 beats!

DG...what is funky dress...IMO...classy but stylin'...not the ordinary, mainstream look....hard to explain...I just recognize da FUNK when I see it 

BTW...I want in on the shoppin' too.....fo sho


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Good, you, me and J'B.  Thursday afternoon - I know where all the good shopping is.



crap we have everything planned out.
i will be in charge of emailing the agenda out 
since that is what i do at my day job


----------



## Mudge (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> but that doesn't do me a whole world of good!



Bring handcuffs, "lose" the key


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> BTW...I want in on the shoppin' too.....fo sho



Outlet Shopping:
Jodi
J'Bo
Butterfly
Fit Freak 
DG806  

Anyone else?  Club attire on the agenda!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

btw pb just pm'ed me and told me that the dress code has one addition: females (only) who wear dresses or skirts have to go comando. I wonder where he got this from


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> OMG...I'm getting sooo PUMPED for this....breakbeats...progressive.........IBIZA...foam...damn.....funk dub (aka. FF) is gonna be hittin' the floor...or the speakers...for some mad grooves
> 
> J'Bo...just curious....any fav DJ's...it's hard to believe there's a fellow house junkie here at IM.  I get made fun of all the time....I'm all about the after hours thang...
> ...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

fade will want to shop too!  We gotta help him find some club pants to fit those massive quads and little waist!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

We need to rent a bus!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

No doubt... guess we can get a cab or two or three


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> btw pb just pm'ed me and told me that the dress code has one addition: females (only) who wear dresses or skirts have to go comando. I wonder where he got this from


Well he does have a lot of experience as a bouncer so he should know...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> crap we have everything planned out.
> i will be in charge of emailing the agenda out
> since that is what i do at my day job


You think we ought to have a column on there for our screen name and then our real name???


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Outlet Shopping:
> Jodi
> J'Bo
> ...


Guess I'm in good hands!! I always like jeans with a white button down and sebago's!


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> You think we ought to have a column on there for our screen name and then our real name???


Yes


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Make sure you guys check the first page of this thread for an updated party agenda!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yes, I'm an organizer!  So whip me, beat me and call me Edna
> 
> I thought it'd be a good idea for us to finish organizing the list of events we'd like to attend.  Now of course we don't have to plan every minute of the trip, but it would be nice to have a few "scheduled" mtg places and times.
> ...



BF: i thought that the foam party was on Friday night? just checkin

DG: the button down white shirt wont get you past all the line ups babe...but dont worry we are gonna fix you up...

I love the fact that women dont pay as much cover as men do...thats priceless....simply priceless.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

BF - Don't forget we have to add our Thrill Seeking Adventure.

Roller Coaster and Big Shot on top of stratosphere
Bungee Jumping

Damn, theres one more too!  I'll think of it later


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 9, 2003)

J'Bo...my fav DJs:

Timo Mass
Jon The Dentist
DJ Dan
John Aquaviva
Carl Cox
John Kelly
DJ Colette
Oakenfold
Paul Van Dyk
Mark Farina
LaFleche
Bad Boy Bill
Donald Glaude
Sasha & Digweed
Mistress Barbara

I could go on and on and on...but I won't.  I've seen pretty much most of them live too

Question about the club wear out on the west coast...cause I know it'll bediffernt than this end of the country (Maritimes - Canada)....for the guys....are they wearin' tities for shirts...kinda like the "flamer" shirts...or more of the fitted dressy shirts....buttons/collars?

We definately need to do some of Jodi's adventure stuff for sure

BTW...Fit Freak....(Kirk) if anyone cares...hehe


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> We definately need to do some of Jodi's adventure stuff for sure
> 
> BTW...Fit Freak....(Kirk) if anyone cares...hehe


Hey Kirk  is right!  When are we going to fit in the adventure stuff???  I can't party too hard the night before or I'll be hurtin out in the sun during the day.

Damn, maybe we should go for a longer period of time???


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> J'Bo...my fav DJs:
> 
> Timo Mass
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> Question about the club wear out on the west coast...cause I know it'll bediffernt than this end of the country (Maritimes - Canada)....for the guys....are they wearin' tities for shirts...kinda like the "flamer" shirts...or more of the fitted dressy shirts....buttons/collars?



Kirk - Tight shirts is the style around here too.  Both actually work though but I do see more flamer shirts!  

I like the tight shirts!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Kirk - Tight shirts is the style around here too.  Both actually work though but I do see more flamer shirts!
> 
> I like the tight shirts!


Ok, what do these tight and flamer shirts look like???

J'Bo, please find some pics for me, K!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 9, 2003)

This is what I think he's talking about.  These are the clubbing style around the Boston area.


----------



## ZECH (Jun 9, 2003)

That looks like a t-shirt! I thought you had to have a collar???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

Fade would look so hot in that shirt


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> BF were going haven't decided were to stay yet m-bay and luxor sold out still shopping
> 
> BF can we get a better price on a pri party and no cover and no wait in line I hate waiting in lines 1=2 hours it better be nude and in your face  More money for drinks and no wait?


Are you sure the Luxor is sold out???  Did you try www.expedia.com???

What is a pri party? and yes, once we all agree on the clubs we are planning on buying VIP passes so we don't have to wait in line.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

ummm no dg not a t-shirt....its a club shirt....links are comin


----------



## butterfly (Jun 9, 2003)

J'Bo - You were right, I read the info wrong, Foam night is Friday!


----------



## tidalwaverus (Jun 9, 2003)

Thanks BF but it's sold out I want to stay a the stratisphere but the wife is afraid of heights I,m  pushing it. I want to go on the rides at the top I would love to base jump off it too.   

anyone  up for that?...........   

I like that shirt Jodi


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 9, 2003)

go to www.versace.com and look under mens runway.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jun 10, 2003)

OK...tities are what I thought...people out here are just too lame...heaven forbid someone has muscles and weears a fitted shirt


----------



## ZECH (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> go to www.versace.com and look under mens runway.


To me this all looks tacky! Guess I am more conservative, more of a business type person.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Fade would look so hot in that shirt


----------



## sawheet (Jun 10, 2003)

My Vegas plans

Wednesday,  Climbing Red rock canyon,  eat, sleep, drink
Thursday< climbing, eat, drink, sleep
Friday, climbing, shower, pick up JBO, sex with Jbo in taxi, eat, more sex, eat, clubbing, more sex, eat, sleep
Saturday, Climbing with Jbo, and whoever else wants to go,  hang at my buddies booth ang oogle fitness chicks allday., eat, more sex, drinks, clubbing, more sex yad, yada yada
sunday, same as saturday!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

FF= its cause they are insecure with the way they look....we know that...i say the bigger the buns the better....so showem if you gottem


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by sawheet *_
> My Vegas plans
> 
> Wednesday,  Climbing Red rock canyon,  eat, sleep, drink
> ...


  your wifey better not join IM   pssst what about the ropes


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

So we need some help deciding on how long to go for... should we go Tues-Sun or Wed-Sun???  It's only about $110 more to stay the extra day but John would miss another day of classes.

What do you guys think???


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2003)

not that this will help you make your decision, but we're going Sunday (19th) to Sunday (26th) ... we're going to rip it up early with Jodi


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

really  you guys are going that early  i want to go that early  well if i get 4 new clients this month i maybe able to do it....maybe a couple sponsorships and a paid photo shoot  damn i want to go so bad.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fit Freak *_
> OK...tities are what I thought...people out here are just too lame...heaven forbid someone has muscles and weears a fitted shirt



I'm all for the fitted shirt!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2003)

it will only cost $300 extra for the hotel room - plus eating/drinking, but we thought since we're not going anywhere else this year, might as well make this the big vacation.  Come early ... the four of us could rip it up early!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 10, 2003)

I'll already be there.  I'm flying out teh 17th


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2003)

hotels are being booked as we speak ...  ... flights are next!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah this will be our only vacation this year too... come to think of it we didn't go anywhere last year either.

I would love to go Sun to Sun it just depends on if John want to miss a week of classes.

I know I'll need the break after all this moving crap and before my co-workers go out on maternity leave in Jan.

I'm going to go price it!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2003)

What we're doing is staying at the Excalibur for the first 4 days at $50 a night and then move to the Luxor for the remaining 3.  The Luxor is quite pricey compared to the Excalibur (109 Thurs/149 Fri and 169 Sat) ... 

Is everyone staying at the Luxor?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 10, 2003)

Tidal seems to think the Luxor is booked but if it is I don't know why I keep getting prices for vacation packages to it 

I'm not opposed to staying somewhere cheaper!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 10, 2003)

hey i would stay at the super 8 motel if it meant staying in Vegas an extra 3 days.....how long are we going to actually be in the rooms? well some of us will be in the rooms longer than others (if you know what i mean) but i am gonna be out and about most of the week/end. Plus 5 of my girl friends just told me that they want to come too....so it looks like Dave is gonna be in a room with 5 chicks


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 10, 2003)

awww ... poor poor Dave ...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Tidal seems to think the Luxor is booked but if it is I don't know why I keep getting prices for vacation packages to it
> 
> I'm not opposed to staying somewhere cheaper!



The Luxor is not booked. I just made my reservations for Wed, Thurs, Friday and Saturday night.  

So I am now in!!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by tidalwaverus *_
> @2web sites say no avail that week BF I tried the one you posted too it said sold out. Shit I should have just called them Luxor is nice.  BRB




go  to www.luxor.com


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

That's really odd Tidal... I don't know what to tell ya 

I just now booked ours through www.expedia.com


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2003)

hey tidal...maybe word got out that you like to have sex with monkeys and chocolate syrup and they have banned you from the luxor


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey tidal...maybe word got out that you like to have sex with monkeys and chocolate syrup and they have banned you from the luxor



  You have sex using Chocolate syrup?????


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2003)

hehe it was funny hey t?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> it looks like Dave is gonna be in a room with 5 chicks




I think you meant Dale, not Dave.  I will let it slide this time, but don't let it happen again.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 11, 2003)

Dale - Are you going to Vegas???


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 11, 2003)

It is looking as though I am.  I need a swift kick in the ass to get me back into shape and this would be the right event to do that.  Plus I will get free airfare.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 11, 2003)

free airfare  you sleepin with the flight attendants again.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

Bf ... who is officially going as of now?


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

Updated List... 

*FOR SURE:*

_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
PB (Roger) - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
dg

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
FF (Kirk)
J'Bo (Jenny)
Nike_gurl

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
Burner (Mike)
Dave
Albob
dale mabry
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
Leslie
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

I see 'real' names are being given ... we're Stephen and Trisha.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 12, 2003)

I was trying to convince Fitgirl to go as well ...


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

I didn't want to put peoples real names down unless I know they've posted them before... thanks NT!


----------



## Jodi (Jun 12, 2003)

Butterfly - I'm staying til the 26th as well.  Sorry


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 12, 2003)

I believe DG also said he had already purchased.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 12, 2003)

Thanks for the updates Jodi & Dale!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

I updated the "schedule" on the first page with Olympia events... check it out and be sure to let us all know if you come up with something the group might want to do!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2003)

we're considering the Erotic halloween party on Saturday.  I'm pretty sure it's not something most will want to do, but just thought I'd throw it in just incase.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 16, 2003)

Only thing I worry about is trying to come up with a costume and then having to drag it down there...


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> we're considering the Erotic halloween party on Saturday.  I'm pretty sure it's not something most will want to do, but just thought I'd throw it in just incase.



Yeah I don't think that would be something I would be interested in


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

I am in for the trip, I will bring a sign that says, "Will Work for Beer!" if the need arises.  DG, PM me.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 17, 2003)

Looks like short of a natural disaster (  ) I am going
Put me down for arriving the 24th and departing the 28th


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> I am in for the trip, I will bring a sign that says, "Will Work for Beer!" if the need arises.  DG, PM me.



Duncan are you really going?? That would be too cool. Oh wait that might be more than even Vegas could handle!!!!!!!

Okay here's the deal. I'll keep the beer flowing and you work for me. Your job? Simple. Keep an eye out for hotties. Must be in groups of two or more and you must bring them back to our table/bar/poolside/rooms. Can you handle that?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Looks like short of a natural disaster (  ) I am going
> Put me down for arriving the 24th and departing the 28th



Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Updated List... 

*FOR SURE:*

_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
PB (Roger) - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
dg

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Leslie - 24th-28th
FF (Kirk)
J'Bo (Jenny)
Nike_gurl
dale mabry

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
Burner (Mike)
Dave
Albob
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk
Bekah


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

Leslie your going? Yippee!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

As long as I'm not always getting sloppy seconds I am cool with that.  We will need to take turns.  






> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Duncan are you really going?? That would be too cool. Oh wait that might be more than even Vegas could handle!!!!!!!
> 
> Okay here's the deal. I'll keep the beer flowing and you work for me. Your job? Simple. Keep an eye out for hotties. Must be in groups of two or more and you must bring them back to our table/bar/poolside/rooms. Can you handle that?


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Leslie your going? Yippee!


J'bo what's up with your fonts?? Looking a little bit on the carb depleted side if you ask me.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dale Mabry *_
> As long as I'm not always getting sloppy seconds I am cool with that.  We will need to take turns.



word of advice gentlemen ... keep the hotties you find away from Mrs. NT.  Believe it or not, you cannot compete with her.   Many have tried and most have failed


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> J'bo what's up with your fonts?? Looking a little bit on the carb depleted side if you ask me.



Carb depleted? hardly....i like the font...its round and sexy


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Carb depleted? hardly....i like the font...its round and sexy



it's kind of _cute_


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jun 17, 2003)

We intend on locking them in a room and getting them drunk.  Mrs. NT can have them when we are done.  We have big plans for them (ie. Shopping for pretty bows and back to the room for a tickle fight).   



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> word of advice gentlemen ... keep the hotties you find away from Mrs. NT.  Believe it or not, you cannot compete with her.   Many have tried and most have failed


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

... I wish you the best of luck in your endeavours.  

You best bet is to put Mrs.NT in a room and get her drunk and hopefully that will leave you time to put the moves on.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 17, 2003)

me and the mrs. are gonna cuddle while you boys are out gambling....bf is gonna spoon too....its gonna be a j'bo sandwich  

p.s nt i am not cute  you are


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

A 3-way spoon w/ J'Bo & Mrs  

NT you know you're just a big ole softie


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Anyone know what the weather is like in Vegas in Oct???


----------



## butterfly (Jun 17, 2003)

Answered my own question...

October 82 ° F to 54 ° F


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2003)

warm enough to wear as little clothing as necessary.


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Answered my own question...
> 
> October 82 ° F to 54 ° F



54??  Damn gotta bring my winter parka. That's just too cold for us California boys!!!


hmmmm  sandwich!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2003)

... that's a perfect temp for evening.  No need for a jacket and warm enough to get those southern gals to disrobe and hit the hottub.  

You've heard my new years hottub story a few years ago ... getting those Texan ladies out of the house when it's chilly and into the hottub is a feat.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2003)

54 is cold to me too... I'll have to bring a sweater for sure!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 54 is cold to me too... I'll have to bring a sweater for sure!!!



Oh well Fade there goes your own personal thermometer... it's a bit nipply out time to cover up!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 54 is cold to me too... I'll have to bring a sweater for sure!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 23, 2003)

Anyone have updates??? 

*FOR SURE:*

_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
PB (Roger) - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
dg

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Leslie - 24th-28th
FF (Kirk)
J'Bo (Jenny)
Nike_gurl
dale mabry

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
Burner (Mike)
Dave
Albob
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk
Bekah


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 24, 2003)

I think DG may not be able to make it.


----------



## butterfly (Jun 24, 2003)

I thought he or someone said he already got tickets 

Oh DG!!!!


----------



## Fade (Jun 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Oh well Fade there goes your own personal thermometer... it's a bit nipply out time to cover up!!


Oh well, I'll just have to feel the thermometers.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 1, 2003)

Anyone have any updates to their travel plans???


----------



## butterfly (Jul 6, 2003)

*Latest updates...*

*FOR SURE:*

_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
PB (Roger) - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 - 16th-31st 
dg

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Leslie - 24th-28th
Nike_gurl
dale mabry

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
Burner (Mike)
Dave
Albob
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk
Bekah 

*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)
J'Bo (Jenny)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## Pepper (Jul 7, 2003)

Wow, I'm going to miss you guys by a week...I am out there for a tax conference the next week...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Wow, I'm going to miss you guys by a week...I am out there for a tax conference the next week...


When do you fly in???


----------



## Pepper (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> When do you fly in???



My class is 11/5 - 11/7, so may fly out to Vegas 10/31. However, the group I am going with/meeting there wants to move the trip and one of the weeks suggested is the week you guys are there.

Getting to meet all of you guys would be nice....however, that makes me lose my tax deduction. since there would be no 'business purpose.'

Maybe if one of you mentions something tax-related while we are a strip club, I can still write it off?

EDIT: The "Seattle-based" part of my group has just told me that they are not going the week of my class but are going 10/17 - 10/19...so I am going to see what I can do. If it works out, I could hang out a day or so. By then I should be down to my "target" weight!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2003)

we can talk tax inbetween drinks at the strippers


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

My dad LOVES to do taxes... talking tax talk won't be a problem!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 7, 2003)

A-Hem..

HELLO!!!!!!!

16th through the 31st - I beat you ALLLLL My tix were purchased in February 

J'Bo you MUST GO!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2003)

perfect ... I'll let BF do that talking while I do the drinking!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> A-Hem..
> 
> HELLO!!!!!!!
> ...


AWESOME!!!  Where are you staying?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> AWESOME!!!  Where are you staying?



She can stay with me    I mean she's single right? I'm single. I have single bed


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

JB= wish i could but i cant

PB= have you ever posted anything that wasnt sexual?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> JB= wish i could but i cant
> 
> PB= have you ever posted anything that wasnt sexual?



Wish you could?? Stay with me? Hey I offered but you had to include David into that equation.... that just didn't work for me, sorry.

I think once or twice.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

dave is busy....he has other realtions to deal with....but i may just see you next month.  sushi and a walk on the beach


----------



## kennyc (Jul 8, 2003)

When is this trip???


----------



## kennyc (Jul 8, 2003)

J'BO ,  All the guy's here at the Firehouse are asking about you and Beka.   I told them to pick up there toungs!!!!!


----------



## kennyc (Jul 8, 2003)

Sorry" TOUNGES"


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 8, 2003)

We're going for the Olympia - October 25th weekend.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

October 22-26, 2003

For the Olympia 
http://www.getbig.com/olympiaweekend/2003/info/olympia2003info.htm


----------



## kennyc (Jul 8, 2003)

Well well, I'm new here but what better way to get "broke in" by all the fit people's!!!!    I may just have to "Cowboy the hell up" and check this out!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kennyc *_
> J'BO ,  All the guy's here at the Firehouse are asking about you and Beka.   I told them to pick up there toungs!!!!!



firehouse hey  did i tell you that i am a sucker for men with big hoses?


----------



## Fade (Jul 8, 2003)

She said "sucker" hehehe


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## kennyc (Jul 8, 2003)

Big hoses huh?!?!?   We'll  I can't toot my own horn and say my hose is "REALLY BIG", but as far as  pretty girls go, I find em hot and leave em wet !!!!!!.   Any way,  and I get alot of offer's for woman to "slide  my fire pole"!!!  The jokes can go on for day"s.  Anyway   Who's got the low down on vegas??   Do they have passes for the whole event??


----------



## butterfly (Jul 8, 2003)

You can get VIP passes that get you into all the events for $600.

But to be honest, we are probably going to be partying too much to go to all the events


----------



## Jodi (Jul 8, 2003)

You got that right!


----------



## kennyc (Jul 8, 2003)

That's cool if I can get away from work and head out there that's $600 buck's to spend on having fun !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

i want to go


----------



## david (Jul 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dave is busy....he has other realtions to deal with....but i may just see you next month.  sushi and a walk on the beach




I don't have "realtions"    however, I wish I could've gone..  my heart has been taken.... so I'd much rather be there with her so I'm not going and  I need to see the family that is dying!!!

And of course... 

BTW, hello everyone!!!!!!!!!


I Miss you all!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2003)

you always have to pick up on my spelling errors dont you? anyways....well you have fun with your love  talk to you in another life


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dave is busy....he has other realtions to deal with....but i may just see you next month.  sushi and a walk on the beach



That I can do. I know the perfect beach....  no not a nude beach. We don't have any of those anymore.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> That I can do. I know the perfect beach....  no not a nude beach. We don't have any of those anymore.


We do!!!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We do!!!



Well even if we did I couldn't go.  Too many over aged, over weight and some pretty damn scary humans occupy those places!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

*Latest updates...*

*FOR SURE:*

_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
PB (Roger) - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 - 16th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
dg

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
J'Bo (Jenny) - YEAH!!!
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Leslie - 24th-28th
Nike_gurl
dale mabry

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
Burner (Mike)
Dave
Albob
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk
Bekah 


*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> AWESOME!!!  Where are you staying?



At the clubhouse in the Mirage. There's about 11 of us staying there together. It will be MADNESS!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 14, 2003)

how many of that group will be around when we arrive?


----------



## Fade (Jul 14, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> how many of that group will be around when we arrive?


Good question NT


----------



## ALBOB (Jul 17, 2003)

Since I've entered my life of leisure I don't have the time to read this entire thread but *COUNT ME IN*.


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Since I've entered my life of leisure I don't have the time to read this entire thread but *COUNT ME IN*.



Yeah, right. 
Now go fold those towels! And don't forget about the dishes either!


----------



## david (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Since I've entered my life of leisure I don't have the time to read this entire thread but *COUNT ME IN*.




It's AL-BOOB!!!!!!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Fade *_
> Good question NT



We will all be there. We'll be the drunken fools wearing boas. You cant miss us


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

hhmmmmm ...  ... interesting.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

The Mrs can always join us


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

I can't keep up with this thread.  Can someone just email me the relevant info when it is finalized?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I can't keep up with this thread.  Can someone just email me the relevant info when it is finalized?


Yes, that was the plan!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

*Latest updates...*

*FOR SURE:*

_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
PB (Roger) - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 (&10 of her friends!) - 16th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
dg
Albob!!!

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
J'Bo (Jenny) - YEAH!!!
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Leslie - 24th-28th
Nike_gurl
dale mabry

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
Burner (Mike)
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk
Bekah
Dave 


*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

I will most definitely be there.  Just let me know.

JB and 10 friends???


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

Why yes  I'll post a pic of some of them in my picture thread.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

Done!

(i could play paprazzi and take more if you want..  )


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Are you guys coming just to party or is there another reason???


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> Done!
> 
> (i could play paprazzi and take more if you want..  )




A link for those of you falling all over yourself to get there...

Link


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

Wow, thanks Pepper!  

Butterfly - We're there for a bachelorette party. Then a wedding on that Sunday. Its going to be insanity, I'll tell ya.  

 - Prince didnt fix this, did he?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

Bachelorette Party eh?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

TP is offering his stripper services


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

hell i would even strip for you hotties


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> Wow, thanks Pepper!
> 
> Butterfly - We're there for a bachelorette party. Then a wedding on that Sunday. Its going to be insanity, I'll tell ya.
> ...


Sounds like a blast!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TP is offering his stripper services



TP ... you can't go wrong with an offer like that.    Did you see that group?  Whew ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> TP is offering his stripper services



I have a very high hourly rate.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

me too....but if we combine our services we could give them a discount


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> me too....but if we combine our services we could give them a discount



That I might consider.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Make sure you guys tell me the time and place, this is one show I do NOT want to miss


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

OMG - Normally I would be appalled, but I would LOVE to take you all up on this offer!!! 



ohh la la!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

TP....you just made me spit out my water all over the screen.

"you might consider this hey"

come on chicken lets boogie.....i am a good pole dancer


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

HELL YEA!!!! MY FRIENDS ARE GOING TO BE VERY VERY HAPPY LADIES!!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I have a very high hourly rate.


This I don't want to miss


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

Shit, now I am really going to have to diet down.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

To be stripped for:
My friends
Butterfly
Jodi


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Shit, now I am really going to have to diet down.





 Im sure you're fine..


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

Not for stripping.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

I repeat:

I'm sure you're fine.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

Now I am a bit scared.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll hold your hand. 

Or you can borrow my boa...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

as long as the missus doesn't catch wind of this, you'll be fine.    I'd be more than happy to do crowd control for ya!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

What are you talking about NT, she's going to be sitting right next to me cheering them on!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

opps ... then all bets are off ... TP, I must now decline my offer to do crowd control ... because there will be no control with the missus in the crowd.  In fact, you may want to rethink this ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

I think J'bo will chicken out, so I am off the hook.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think J'bo will chicken out, so I am off the hook.



 ... JBo, you're being called out!!  This could get interesting indeed.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think J'bo will chicken out, so I am off the hook.


I'm betting your wrong


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I think J'bo will chicken out, so I am off the hook.



oh brother you have no idea my little friend.
i am naked half the time anyways and you have all seen me topless so what the heck is the problem here? 
your the chicken babe. i dont chicken out. period.

not off the hook babe.

 TP doesnt know what he has gotten himself into


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'm betting your wrong



dont you know it.....want to join?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

TP ... if I had a bod like your's, I'd offer to double for ya, because it wouldn't be the first time I was naked in front of some ladies and certainly won't be the last.   ... but I don't, so you're on your own.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dont you know it.....want to join?


 No Way!  I'm a chicken and I'm not afraid to say so.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

well who's gonna dance with me? cause TP is gonna chicken out


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I WILL!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

yah


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

In a heart beat.  

as they say ... 'Just bring it!'


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> I WILL!!!


I thought you weren't going... did something change


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well who's gonna dance with me? cause TP is gonna chicken out


Sorry, I'll probably be busy giving fade his own personal lap dance


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

will it be videotaped B?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Only if you come prepared


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

I am going to try my hardest, I am looking into thing, plus am having lunch with my grandpa on monday so i may come into some spending money to come for a night


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

... yeah, SS might be joining us for a night of debauchery.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

sorry i was just getting ready.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

almost workout time????  I have to study but it is so dang nice i can not do it for the life of me  lol


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

i am heading home in an hour to do back. 
maybe the gym hotty will be there 
geeze i cant even workout without looking for meat.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

At least you have some, all the hotti guys are my friends  LOL  and then the others I could beat up!!!   LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

This will, of course, be perceived of chickening out, but, if you read my posts, I never committed in the first place.

In any event, while I will be partying and dancing, I won't be stripping.  Its not because I am chicken, either.  If I was single I'd do it in a minute.  But alas, the pants will stay on.

Still I am going to have fun.

Now go ahead, make fun.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

sure you would if you could but your not single line 

i completely understand.


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

He is such a good boy


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

I try.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Got a lucky wife!!!


----------



## Yanks20 (Jul 17, 2003)

as TP wipes the sweat from his head and lets out a big sigh!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> as TP wipes the sweat from his head and lets out a big sigh!



Nah, I worded it in such a way that anyone who made fun would just look like a scumbag. 

It wasn't on accident.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanks20 *_
> as TP wipes the sweat from his head and lets out a big sigh!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh brother you have no idea my little friend.
> i am naked half the time anyways and you have all seen me topless so what the heck is the problem here?
> your the chicken babe. i dont chicken out. period.
> ...



nt brings out his scribble pad and makes a note to himself  _"JBo claims she doesn't chicken out .... hhmmm, make sure we test that out if she shows up ... _


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

How about an IM game of Truth or Dare?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> How about an IM game of Truth or Dare?



Oh!!!  That is such a good idea ... I'm in!!  Anyone else dare to play?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

nt scribbles in notepad again _bring bail money ... _


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

That I will play, given enough drinks.

Course, I'll have been dieting for so long, it'd only need to be 2 or 3.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Fade and I want to play too!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

my favorite game.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

Now, this, will be interesting.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

someone bring the popcorn and chocolate and we will push 3 king size beds together and have a truth or dare jamma party. oh yes and booze for some.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Excellent!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

Great idea TP ...   ... oh the fun that will be had.  I know the missus is in!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> someone bring the popcorn and chocolate and we will push 3 king size beds together and have a truth or dare jamma party. oh yes and booze for some.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

I don't wear pajamas.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

Will there be any rules on the dares???

NT - is the Mrs at work today or is she ignoring me


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 17, 2003)

No rules on the dares.

You can always take "truth".


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

No way... there has to be some rules... the dare's can't make anyone break a marriage vow!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Will there be any rules on the dares???
> 
> NT - is the Mrs at work today or is she ignoring me




she isnt feeling well....hence the flowers *jenny clears throat*

yes. there are rules for dares.

#1 nothing that will make me have a criminal record and not be able to come back to the USA
#2 no cheating on spouses (unless they are there or approve....or unless its with me )

and TP i am sooo confused. you wont strip for us but you will sit around naked with us?


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

I like these jammy's!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

i like what is in the jammy's


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Will there be any rules on the dares???
> 
> NT - is the Mrs at work today or is she ignoring me



she's off today with Jacqueylyn


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

hehehe


----------



## butterfly (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> she's off today with Jacqueylyn


That's good... I know she missed her alot last week


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 17, 2003)

wow is all i have to say


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> How about an IM game of Truth or Dare?


 This is getting better and better.  Pajama Party!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

what kinda jammy's do you have Jodi?

this is looking like a first class party to me


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

They are blue shorts and teddy top with clouds on them 

Ummm, I have others but I dont think they'd be appropriate


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

sounds cute 

inappropriateness is so over rated


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Or I could just run around in my thong and baby T


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

DEAL.

we can let our cheeks hang out together


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh no you don't!    I've been reading about these bets and deals you guys are making.  I'll be the innocent bystanding and watch


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2003)

well TP chickened out....i mean has an excuse...so there will be no stripping on this trip.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jul 18, 2003)

Jay is taking it this year !!!!!!!!!!!!! hollllllllllllllllla


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2003)

Who said anything about being naked?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Ummm, I have others but I dont think they'd be appropriate



who wouldn't appreciate?  I appreciate all types of jammies.    I'll tell you what, you put it on and I'll let you know if it's inappropriate.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> No way... there has to be some rules... the dare's can't make anyone break a marriage vow!!!



That is problematic, since each marriage will view was is appropriate and what isn't differently.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

that is very true ...


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

TP ... the wife wants to know what kind of dares you had in mind?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2003)

Have not yet thought about it.  Though personally, I doubt I would dare someone to do something I'd not do myself, unless I knew that they wouldn't mind.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

Truth or Dare!  Can we play Spin the Bottle too?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

do unto others as you would have them do unto you.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> do unto others as you would have them do unto you.



Yep.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

and for most  that works ...  ... and then's the crazies like us.  Oh well, it was a good idea while it lasted.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2003)

You guys are the prime reason I will be accepting only "truths".


----------



## Pepper (Jul 18, 2003)

Can I just quietly sit in the corner, drink and watch all of this?

Too chicken to play


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You guys are the prime reason I will be accepting only "truths".


  Not up for the dares, huh?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

It looks like it's back to the bar!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

We still have the thrill seeking tour ... 
bungee jumping
roller coaster
rock climbing
indoor sky diving
and anything else that might be considered 'scary'


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Can I just quietly sit in the corner, drink and watch all of this?
> 
> Too chicken to play



One of the rules is, no watching.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

Looks like you need some lathering up


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

yep, a little scrubbin' wouldn't hurt.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Truth or Dare!  Can we play Spin the Bottle too?



FOR SURE!

Pepper= why are you so darn scared? no watchers....only players 

So what did i miss in the thread now....just got online...


NT...i only got 3 hours of sleep last night....geuss i am going back to my old single ways of partying (without booze) and no sleep 


Morning everyone.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

JB ... 3 hours sleep ... how did the night go?  Wait a second, how good could it have been on a Thursday night?  Did you go to a bar?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> JB ... 3 hours sleep ... how did the night go?  Wait a second, how good could it have been on a Thursday night?  Did you go to a bar?



3 hours yes  night was GOOD  Thursday night at the club and now i am dying at work


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 18, 2003)

just a pre Vegas test ... sounds like you passed!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

thanks.....wait til this weekend....i am aiming for 5 hours sleep total


----------



## butterfly (Jul 18, 2003)

So is truth or dare in or out???  Cause I wanna play


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 18, 2003)

it is in for sure bf.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 19, 2003)

*Last updated 07/20/03*

*FOR SURE:*

_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
PB (Roger) - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 - 16th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
dg

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
J'Bo (Jenny) - YEAH!!!
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Leslie - 24th-28th
Nike_gurl
dale mabry

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
ShortStuff (Pam)
Albob
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk
Bekah 


*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)
Burner (Mike)
Dave


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

well me and my friend were checking out flights to VEGAS today and there is a seat sale from Calgary for $134 but it leaves in 2 weeks. lol. The lady said that every week they have deals like that and that it would be best to wait. Price on charter from Calgary leaving October 23rd-26th is $590 plus my flight to Calgary  I will keep searching and try to find something else. Dont really care if i have to walk there.

Hey where is FF, PB, Tit, and Crono lately?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2003)

BF.

Burner and Dave cant go to VEGAS.

Sawheet and ShortStuff are going too (i am making them  ). 

just an update.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for the update!!!

Is Sawheet bringing his Mrs???


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

Sawheet is married??

You couldn't tell by his online persona ...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 21, 2003)

I only knew cause he posted a pic of her!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2003)

hey ... whatever he does is his own business.    I don't agree but I also choose not to judge based on what he does or says.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 21, 2003)

well..was talking w/ the lady..and we discussed it, we are going to have to bow out of this trip..

I have to get her scuba certified for December and thiat is going to cost a bit....so will have to wait until the next IM bash!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 25, 2003)

Any updates???

Check the first page of this thread for list of activities...


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm going


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by powerhousebabe *_
> I'm going


Fabulous!  Just let me know the dates you are coming and leaving and where you are staying!!!  NT and I will get more info from you and to you later when the date draws closer!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

*Last updated 07/30/03*

*FOR SURE:*
_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
PB (Roger) - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 - 17th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
dg
*NEW ADDITIONS!!!*
Pepper - 17-20th/21st
powerhousebabe - 22-26th staying at Mandalay Bay

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
J'Bo (Jenny) - YEAH!!!
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor
Leslie - 24th-28th
Nike_gurl
dale mabry


_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
ShortStuff (Pam)
Albob
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk
Bekah 


*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)
Burner (Mike)
Dave


----------



## Pepper (Jul 28, 2003)

I am going to just miss most of you.

Oct 17 - 20th/21st


----------



## powerhousebabe (Jul 28, 2003)

I'll be staying at the Mandalay Bay from the 22-26th... I'm sooo Excited !!!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

Sure hope you two like to party!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2003)

work in progress ...

http://www.telusplanet.net/public/sih/vegas.html


----------



## butterfly (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> work in progress ...
> 
> http://www.telusplanet.net/public/sih/vegas.html


I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey now you know if my last comp wasn't right in the middle of the freaking thing I would so be there partying it up and taking it off.  And at the rate I am going this comp may be my only one.  LOL


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> work in progress ...
> 
> http://www.telusplanet.net/public/sih/vegas.html



LMAO.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 28, 2003)

That's pretty sweet NT!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2003)

the only Mr.Olympia events we're paying for will be the prejudging for both the men and women.  We figured $200 is enough money spent on seeing the steriod monsters.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> the only Mr.Olympia events we're paying for will be the prejudging for both the men and women.  We figured $200 is enough money spent on seeing the steriod monsters.




What is the date for this? I am trying to plan my return date.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 29, 2003)

the Ms. Olympia prejudging is the 23rd (Thursday) and the Mr.Olympia is the 25th (Saturday).  I believe Olympia events (free/paid) begin on the Wednesday evening.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Last updated 07/28/03*
> 
> *FOR SURE:*
> ...



I'm Arriving the a.m of the 17th (plans have changed), and staying in a club suite with fourteen bachelorette partiers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (until the 31st of course. - I get to see it all!!!!!)

We got our boas. They ARE silver and lavendar!!!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> This will, of course, be perceived of chickening out, but, if you read my posts, I never committed in the first place.
> 
> In any event, while I will be partying and dancing, I won't be stripping.  Its not because I am chicken, either.  If I was single I'd do it in a minute.  But alas, the pants will stay on.
> ...



THIS is definetely a reason for mourning. Excuse me while I do so.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

As it turns out, I tore my rotator cuff and will be going for surgery next week.  So not only will I have one arm that doesn't work, I won't be anywhere near top condition.

So stripping is definitely out.


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Vulnerablity is sexy though.  


Christ, i keep forgetting your married.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

In that case, I'll bring the sling.

(Even though it should be off by then).


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

how will you carry out your dares? 

We ARE playing truth or dare, people. My friends and I are brutal.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> how will you carry out your dares?
> 
> We ARE playing truth or dare, people. My friends and I are brutal.



all the missus and I can say is "Just bring it"  

I hope you won't need alcohol to help you along with the dares ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

there is nothing wrong with a little liquid courage..


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> how will you carry out your dares?
> 
> We ARE playing truth or dare, people. My friends and I are brutal.



Only truths for me.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> all the missus and I can say is "Just bring it"
> 
> I hope you won't need alcohol to help you along with the dares ...


Oh it's already "brough'ed"


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> I'm Arriving the a.m of the 17th (plans have changed), and staying in a club suite with fourteen bachelorette partiers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  (until the 31st of course. - I get to see it all!!!!!)
> 
> We got our boas. They ARE silver and lavendar!!!


Got it 

How about tiaras... don't forget about those


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

heh heh..I luv a woman who can quote movies....


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> heh heh..I luv a woman who can quote movies....


I have no choice... fade and Cory are constantly quoting movie lines to each other...

coo-coo-cachoo jelly man!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Only truths for me.



TP, dont make me cry today.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

hey...nice avi, JB....


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I have no choice... fade and Cory are constantly quoting movie lines to each other...
> 
> coo-coo-cachoo jelly man!



I am not getting the coo -coo one....


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Thanks..  Its 30 days old, but it'll do.  You're turn, my darlin.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

sorry....I'm trying to shield you from things you wouldn't wanna see...


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Now your being ridamndiculous. 

Can you help me out here, people??


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

yeah, all the REST of you...post ab pics!


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

All the rest of you people help ME get BURNER!!!????


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I am not getting the coo -coo one....


It's from Finding Nemo...

You got some serious thrill issues taken on the jellies!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

JB ... do you have dare limitations?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

nt you are such a lose canyon


----------



## JB_427 (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, I will not drink anything that is not normally drank. And I will not do anything that involves creepy crawlers. But other than that, I play very very well. 


BTW, where is your avi?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll see about putting one on tonight  

JB ... loose cannon?  Just getting an understanding of where everyone stands.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2003)

sure you are the little devil...cute devil at that


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> All the rest of you people help ME get BURNER!!!????


heh heh...she wants to 'get' me..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> Well, I will not drink anything that is not normally drank. And I will not do anything that involves creepy crawlers. But other than that, I play very very well.
> 
> 
> BTW, where is your avi?


hm..the bartenders @ my club have a great drink called:
'throw me on the floor and fuq me'
good stuff...strong...


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Really?  What's in it?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 30, 2003)

you've never heard of that drink B?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Really?  What's in it?


I will have to ask....
Iknow I am  a bit of a lightweight when it comes to drinking..but if they make it right....I am good to go for the rest of the night!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by JB_427 *_
> TP, dont make me cry today.



Cry?  I wouldn't want to do that.  I might do pre-approved dares.

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

Did someone say dare???????????


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh yeah did you miss that part in your absence???

We are going to all get together in someone's hotel room or maybe by the pool and play Truth or Dare!!!  You in???


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Oh yeah did you miss that part in your absence???
> 
> We are going to all get together in someone's hotel room or maybe by the pool and play Truth or Dare!!!  You in???



As long as it doesn't included stripping to music or dancing... just stripping is cool but no dancing.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, since TP won't be able to strip for us that leaves you and NT to do it 

As far as rules, the only rules so far are for those of us that are married... you know, can't be breaking marriage vows and all.  BUT if the spouse concurs then everything is cool!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well, since TP won't be able to strip for us that leaves you and NT to do it
> 
> As far as rules, the only rules so far are for those of us that are married... you know, can't be breaking marriage vows and all.  BUT if the spouse concurs then everything is cool!



NT can take the show... I'll just sit that one out!!  Remember where I work... you have no idea how many times I get asked to get on that stage. Hasn't happened yet and ain't ever gonna happen anywhere else. I love to please the ladies but there has to be a "better way"


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

come on, PB, you know you've got that Elvis costume in the closet you've been wanting to wear....
shake them hips, brotha!


----------



## Pitboss (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> come on, PB, you know you've got that Elvis costume in the closet you've been wanting to wear....
> shake them hips, brotha!



The only dancing I do and the only time I have any rythem is in the horizontal position!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> The only dancing I do and the only time I have any rythem is in the horizontal position!!!!!!!!


 
the 'horizontal mambo!'
I know that one!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 31, 2003)

i forgot  how to do that dance. However i am gonna dance my booty off at the Club on Saturday. Fav local DJ has a CD release party


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2003)

don't be silly...youn one..there is no forgetting THAT dance...the Macarena...that is a dance you SHOULD forget....horizontal mambo.....never forget...

Just listen to the beating of your hearts and move to the groovin, baby!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 11, 2003)

*Last updated 08/11/03*

*FOR SURE:*
_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 - 17th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
Pepper - 17-20th/21st
powerhousebabe - 22-26th staying at Mandalay Bay
dg
*NEW ADDITIONS!!!*
Gopro!!!  Meet him at the VPX booth at the Expo!

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor... meet him at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Leslie - 24th-28th... meet her at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Nike_gurl
dale mabry


_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
ShortStuff (Pam)
Albob
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
J'Bo 
Pitboss
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
P-funk
Bekah 


*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)
Burner (Mike)
Dave


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 13, 2003)

B ... Pitboss has said he probably won't make it now - financial difficulties cited as the reason


----------



## butterfly (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, he told me


----------



## butterfly (Aug 14, 2003)

John just got his class schedule for his pharmacy classes and they go through the end of Oct.  I totally hate to say this but we might not be able to go for the whole week


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Gopro!!!  Meet him at the VPX booth at the Expo!



Do im.com members get a discount?????  



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> _Said they are going, we'll see  _
> 
> Albob



Of course I'll be there/here.  I LIVE here.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

I hope everyone isn't back out on me here.  I don't want to be the only one going now.  I'm going alone 

 Hi Albob, glad you'll be there!   If I don't get a permanent job soon I might be moving there too


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

Hey, I am a still going.....I am not backing out.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Good!    What dates are you going out?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

I am probably going to leave from NYC the tues. before and then Ihave to go to cleveland for my grandmother's wedding on sat. 25 so i am going to miss the actual show and pre-judging, not to happy about that but what can I do, so I am flying out of vegas either late friday night or really early friday morning.

DAMN, I really want to eat some cereal right now!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

Good I'll be there the 19th through the 26th.  I'm flying in to PHoenix the 17th and staying there for 2 days to visit a friend.  Then driving up to Vegas.  Driving back down to Phoenix on the 26th and flying back to NH on the 27th.  Nice long vacation.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 15, 2003)

Cool, it is going to be a fun time.


GRRRR....okay, that's it I think I am going to have to go to the store and get some cereal and milk.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Do im.com members get a discount?????
> 
> Of course I'll be there/here.  I LIVE here.



You will at the Avant booth.  I am thinking half off.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 15, 2003)

your shittin me TP 

i may come for just the deals


----------



## Jodi (Aug 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> your shittin my TP



   J'Bo, I think you meant ME not MY but OMG this was tooo funny to pass up a good laugh.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> J'Bo, I think you meant ME not MY but OMG this was tooo funny to pass up a good laugh.



Yah i laughed to. Geuss i was a little tired last night


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_ Hi Albob, glad you'll be there!   If I don't get a permanent job soon I might be moving there too



What's your area of expertise?  I'm out pounding the pavement myself, I'll keep my eyes open for you.


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You will at the Avant booth.  I am thinking half off.



Holy crap, that's OUTSTANDING!!!  

Make sure you bring a 640 ml bottle of 1-Test.  (Or a combination of 1-Test and whatever else you think is best for about the same $$$.)

YOU DA' MAN!!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> What's your area of expertise?  I'm out pounding the pavement myself, I'll keep my eyes open for you.


Networking   I started looking online the other day.  Seems to be a few more jobs in that area than here.  Whats the cost of living in comparison.  I pay $900 for a 1 bedroom here and that doesn't include anything


----------



## butterfly (Aug 17, 2003)

We still want to go and still have our tickets but we'll probably have to shorten our trip cause John will be in school then.

TP - John said he wants the 1-test as well


----------



## butterfly (Aug 17, 2003)

*Last updated 08/17/03*

*FOR SURE:*
_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 - 17th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
Pepper - 17-20th/21st
powerhousebabe - 22-26th staying at Mandalay Bay
dg
Gopro!!!  Meet him at the VPX booth at the Expo!
Albob

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor... meet him at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Leslie - 24th-28th... meet her at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Nike_gurl
dale mabry
P-funk


_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
ShortStuff (Pam)
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
J'Bo 
Pitboss
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
Bekah 


*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)
Burner (Mike)
Dave


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Networking   I started looking online the other day.  Seems to be a few more jobs in that area than here.



A FEW?!?!?   Holy crap, if you're any kind of networking/I.T. guru companies will be banging down your door around here! 



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_ Whats the cost of living in comparison.  I pay $900 for a 1 bedroom here and that doesn't include anything



 Just like anywhere else, it depends on what part of town you want to live in.  With the interest rates the way they are you can get yourself into a pretty nice little house for that kind of $$$.  Remember, Nevada does not have an income tax.  That means you keep more of the money you make, so it goes further.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

Well I think I better start actively searching out there. 

NH doesnt have income tax either


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> We still want to go and still have our tickets but we'll probably have to shorten our trip cause John will be in school then.
> 
> TP - John said he wants the 1-test as well



Yeah um, we don't sell that anymore, not since January.


----------



## Fade (Aug 18, 2003)

No no. I want the syner gixie wixie stuff


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 18, 2003)

Ah, that's sold (will be) by Xtreme Productions.  They will have a table next to us.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 18, 2003)

OK, just booked my flight. Get there Thursday night and leave early Tuesday morning. $400 from the east coast...not bad.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> OK, just booked my flight. Get there Thursday night and leave early Tuesday morning. $400 from the east coast...not bad.


  Woohoo!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Its official, flight is booked.  I'll be arriving midday on Thusday the 23rd, and taking the redeye home Sunday night.

I'll be staying at the Luxor with the rest of the Avant crowd.  Be sure to stop by our booth at the expo.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2003)

*Last updated 08/19/03*

*FOR SURE:*
_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 - 17th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
Pepper - 16th-21st
powerhousebabe - 22-26th staying at Mandalay Bay
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor... meet him at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Gopro!!!  Meet him at the VPX booth at the Expo!
Albob - lives there
dg


_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
Leslie - 24th-28th... meet her at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Nike_gurl
dale mabry
P-funk


_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
ShortStuff (Pam)
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
J'Bo 
Pitboss
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
Bekah 


*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)
Burner (Mike)
Dave


----------



## Pepper (Aug 19, 2003)

I am actually 16th - 21st.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 19, 2003)

Whats the party status?


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I am actually 16th - 21st.


Got it, thanks!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2003)

*Here's what we have said so far...*

*Thursday DAY: *
-Fitness / Figure / Ms. Olympia Prejudging
The contests begins at 1:00pm at the Events Center, where you can see the best of the best competing in the prejudging rounds. $50 all seats reserved... that means get your tickets ASAP!.

*Thursday NITE:*
-dinner, strip club, Baby's

*Friday Day:*
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Friday NITE:* 
-Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals
The contests begins at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center, where the best of the best in fitness and women's bodybuilding battle it out. Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150.
-Donut shop, Ibiza at 3am for the foam party!

*Sat DAY: *
-Mr. Olympia Prejudging
The event begins at noon at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This is where you compare the best of the best in men's bodybuilding. Tickets are $50. 
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Sat NITE: *
Mr. Olympia Finals
-The Finals begin at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This bodybuilding contest is the king of all contests, where the best will be crowned. This event last year was sold out over a month before so get your tickets early! Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150 / $200. 
-Stuio 54 

*Sun DAY:*
-I'm assuming most of us are leaving on this day.

*
Order Tickets for the Olympia by Credit Card via Fax or E-Mail
You can either fax (845) 634-8091 or email to ifbbpd@yahoo.com your credit card information. You can use either Mastercard, Visa or American Express. The information that is needed is the card number, your name as it appears on the card, the expiration date, your address and telephone number, and how many tickets you wish to buy. *


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

you are trying to kill me arent you BF  what about the truth or dare? that was a major selling feature.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 19, 2003)

Oh yeah!!!  Where would that fit in best???


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 19, 2003)

sat night. after the club when we are all nice and wasted


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 25, 2003)

Mr and Mrs. NT have bought their tickets to the fetish/fantasy Halloween ball in Vegas on the 25th ...  

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 25, 2003)

*Last updated 08/26/03*

The list sure is growing 

*FOR SURE:*
_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 & Ashtyn & friends(14 total!!!) - 17th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
Pepper - 16th-21st
powerhousebabe - 22-26th staying at Mandalay Bay
TP - 22nd-26th staying at Luxor... meet him at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Leslie - 23th-26th staying at Luxor... meet her at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Gopro!!!  Meet him at the VPX booth at the Expo!
Albob - lives there 
dg

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
Nike_gurl
dale mabry
P-funk

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
J'Bo 
ShortStuff (Pam)
Pitboss
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
DaMayor
Bekah 


*CAN'T GO  BUT WE ARE STILL HOPING:*
FF (Kirk)
Burner (Mike)
Dave


----------



## butterfly (Aug 25, 2003)

*Here's what we have said so far... Updated 08/26/03*

*Thursday DAY: *
-Fitness / Figure / Ms. Olympia Prejudging
The contests begins at 1:00pm at the Events Center, where you can see the best of the best competing in the prejudging rounds. $50 all seats reserved... that means get your tickets ASAP!.

*Thursday NITE:*
-dinner at the Rio for the All You Can Eat Seafood Buffet
-strip club, Baby's or maybe Ra???

*Friday Day:*
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Friday NITE:* 
-Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals
The contests begins at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center, where the best of the best in fitness and women's bodybuilding battle it out. Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150.
-Donut shop, Ibiza at 3am for the foam party!

*Sat DAY: *
-Mr. Olympia Prejudging
The event begins at noon at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This is where you compare the best of the best in men's bodybuilding. Tickets are $50. 
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Sat NITE: *
Mr. Olympia Finals
-The Finals begin at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This bodybuilding contest is the king of all contests, where the best will be crowned. This event last year was sold out over a month before so get your tickets early! Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150 / $200. 
-Stuio 54 
-Orleans Arena at 10pm for Fetish and Fantasy Halloween Ball... all kinds of coustumes welcome!


*Sun DAY:*
-I'm assuming most of us are leaving on this day.

*
Order Tickets for the Olympia by Credit Card via Fax or E-Mail
You can either fax (845) 634-8091 or email to ifbbpd@yahoo.com your credit card information. You can use either Mastercard, Visa or American Express. The information that is needed is the card number, your name as it appears on the card, the expiration date, your address and telephone number, and how many tickets you wish to buy. *


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

Thursday night TP, Funky and I and everyone that would like to join us are going to the Rio for the All You Can Eat Seafood Buffet.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2003)

Tkarrde and some other Avantees will likely join.


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmm .... seafood.


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 26, 2003)

i am on a seafood diet too...i see food i eat it


----------



## Jodi (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Tkarrde and some other Avantees will likely join.


Sweet! 
I guarantee you it is well worth it.  I make a point to go to this buffett evertime I go to Vegas.  Great desserts too!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

I'll eat JBo's portion for her    And I know she loves desserts, so I'll go out of my way to eat that for her as well.   Anyone else want me to eat their share?


----------



## ALBOB (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_ Anyone else want me to eat their share?



Of J'Bo?  No thanks, I'll take care of that myself.


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

Guys, I just thought Id let you know, Im going too.. Im JB's bodyguard. hahahaa LOL 
We'll both be there on the 17th.

Then I get to meet all of you - oh yea, im the new girl that just moved in down the block. LOL


----------



## JB_427 (Aug 26, 2003)

Nobody cares that your going Ash. 
j/k darling.

So just to update Butterfly - There are 9 of us arriving on 10/17, and five more coming between 10/18 - 10/19, for the reception and after party. But I think we're all staying until the 30th. 
Its definetely on!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

Ash ... will you be part of the infamous lavendar boa club?


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 26, 2003)

Are the boa'd ladies still planning on coming by the Avant booth?  We need to get some pics of this.


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

How does everyone know about our boa's? 
Im wearing silver. Not lavendar. Im blond, and maybe its just me, but I dont look good in lavendar. LOL  

Twin, whats the Avant booth? Is that on the to-visit list of errands? Or is that a to-be place of destination? LOL


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> How does everyone know about our boa's?



JB told us about them ... shhhhhh


----------



## Ashtyn (Aug 26, 2003)

But theres a Mr. Muscle competition going on isnt there? Mr Olympia? There are going to be some beautiful people there! A coincidence that all of us will be there at the same time? I think not.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 26, 2003)

Ok, I think I got these updates... 

Ashtyn - if you guys have any party spots to add to the list above just shout!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> But theres a Mr. Muscle competition going on isnt there? Mr Olympia? There are going to be some beautiful people there! A coincidence that all of us will be there at the same time? I think not.



 .... I'm going to regulate and stand in for the average Joe.    With all those beautiful people, someone needs to bring the bell curve down!


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2003)

Since John was able to change all his classes to online class we can go to Vegas as originally planned!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Ashtyn *_
> But theres a Mr. Muscle competition going on isnt there? Mr Olympia? There are going to be some beautiful people there! A coincidence that all of us will be there at the same time? I think not.



Since you are new, I'll explain.  

Avant Labs is a supplement company.  One I am affiliated with.

Part of the Olympia is the health and nutrition expo.  Its basically a HUGE room with thousands of companies talking about their products, equipment, etc.  Its a wild atmosphere, with freebies, discounts, every major fitness guy/gal, etc.

I'll be at the Avant booth, and yeah, its on the list.  

JB promised that you'd all stop by our booth with your boas to say hello and take some pictures. 

So I expect to see you there.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 29, 2003)

Less than 2 months, btw.


----------



## butterfly (Aug 29, 2003)

NT - What Olympia events did you get tickets for???


----------



## Leslie (Aug 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Since John was able to change all his classes to online class we can go to Vegas as originally planned!!!


  

Alright!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 29, 2003)

We haven't purchased any yet, just the important Halloween tickets.


----------



## Twin Peak (Aug 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> 
> 
> Alright!



Does it say moderator under your name?

Geez, what is this forum coming too....


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

Aren't you all in luck.......... The BIGGEST pain in the ass just might attend the festivities in Vegas after all!  I just spoke to my friend, Deeann and seeing if she is going to be there for one of the supplement company booths and she's awaiting for a callback as I am from her.  So, if all falls into place correctly, I will be out there but for only two days! 

So, it's 50/50 last minute thing!!!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2003)

Who might she be working for?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Does it say moderator under your name?
> 
> Geez, what is this forum coming too....



Funny.  At least we know you can read.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Funny.  At least we know you can read.



Makes one of us.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Aren't you all in luck.......... The BIGGEST pain in the ass just might attend the festivities in Vegas after all!  I just spoke to my friend, Deeann and seeing if she is going to be there for one of the supplement company booths and she's awaiting for a callback as I am from her.  So, if all falls into place correctly, I will be out there but for only two days!
> 
> So, it's 50/50 last minute thing!!!



Yeah ... 2 days is plenty of time to get into mucho trouble.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Yeah ... 2 days is plenty of time to get into mucho trouble.



Oh shit.  I am going tobe there for 4.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 4, 2003)

10 days for me baby!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

we're there for 7 

TP ... 4 days in WAY TOO MUCH time.


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Who might she be working for?




Not to sound to evasive but I would not rather say until she gets confirmation from that company.  She had to do it as a last minute thing bc/ I don't think she had any intentions of trying to go to the Olympia.  She also hasn't worked out all summer either! When she tells me it's kosher, I'll let you guys know where or who but most likely I will be walking around aimlessly like thousands of others but mostly back to that sponsor  

I hope she gets it because she'll be standing side by side with one of the top competitor(s) of the world!  She thinks she will be invisible with her bc/ all eyes will be on the other woman but I told her to "do it" anyways and have some Vegas fun.  Like I know anything about Vegas fun.... but I know Jodi does! 

NT, as for trouble creations in two days, I do see this as very likable however, I'd have to bow out of any wacky weird parties... especially the one my friend just recently went to.  It's called the "Pimp and ho's costume party"    She's going to show me these pictures!  Gee.... can't wait.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 4, 2003)

that party is one we were trying to hit ... it's put on by a company called Club Rubber.  They have parties in Vegas and Miami that supposedly just rock!!  We don't have to do any weird wacky parties, we can just hang out and enjoy a few beverages!  Besides, in all reality, the Mrs. won't be able to keep up with NT, and if that's the case, I'll be grounded on the nights/days she can't  

If you get pics, you should post them (with consent of course)!


----------



## david (Sep 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 
> 
> If you get pics, you should post them (with consent of course)!



Now why didn't I think of that!  Consent?  What's that??


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 5, 2003)

our Vegas halloween tickets came today!!  Yeah


----------



## butterfly (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok then... we need to decide which events we want to go to and get tickets.

I don't want to buy tickets for an event and then have some of the other peeps decide to go party it up w/out us 

I'd really like to see the ladies pre-judging...


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Sep 7, 2003)

hello everyone!  when are the dates again for the Vegas trip??


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 7, 2003)

hey stranger!
you in Cali yet??


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> 
> I don't want to buy tickets for an event and then have some of the other peeps decide to go party it up w/out us
> 
> I'd really like to see the ladies pre-judging...



Unfortunately, my schedule, if I'm going (that is if Deeann's going) will all be last minute.  I would like to go to the fitness & figure comps)  That should be really cool!

I see Bekah!  Hiya Bekah


----------



## bekahleigh23 (Sep 7, 2003)

Hi guys!  YES I am in Cali!!!  I have been here for 5 weeks now.  I love it and very glad that I finally made this move.  I bartend which is awesome!  I'm going to Vegas the first weekend in October, and I couldn't remember the dates you all were heading out to Vegas.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 7, 2003)

we're going for the end on October


----------



## david (Sep 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by bekahleigh23 *_
> Hi guys!  YES I am in Cali!!!  I have been here for 5 weeks now.  I love it and very glad that I finally made this move.  I bartend which is awesome!  I'm going to Vegas the first weekend in October, and I couldn't remember the dates you all were heading out to Vegas.



Then, under your location status.. you better change it to "Cali girl visiting Vegas!"  

Glad your loving it!  Tank misses you and he needs help milking the cows and rustling the bulls back to the barn in Wisconsin!  

Keep us updated on how your doing.  Are you able to train/workout?

PS. Hello Bekah!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

Following the schedule here http://www.ifbb.com/olympia/schedule.html

We are interested in attending...

-Thur. 1:30pm Ms/Fitness/Figure 
Judging Events Centre $50 
all seats reserved 

-Thur. 8:00pm Meet the Olympians 
Islander Ballroom 
Free of Charge 

-Fri. 9:00am - 5:00pm Olympia Expo 
Convention Centre 
Free of Charge 

-Sat. 12:00pm Mr Olympia 
Judging Events Centre $50 
all seats reserved


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

Sounds good ... that's what we were thinking.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

That way we still have time to party afterwards


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

on Thursday you mean?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 8, 2003)

I mean that I'm glad the events we want to go to are during the daylight which is traditionally a non-party in the clubs time


----------



## ALBOB (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_Tank misses you and he needs help milking the cows and rustling the bulls back to the barn in Wisconsin!



That's close, but in Tank's case, he milks the bulls.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> I mean that I'm glad the events we want to go to are during the daylight which is traditionally a non-party in the clubs time



Exactly ... more time to party!!  Do a little of this and that ... play show and tell.    :lmao:


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 8, 2003)

Anyone got any ideas of what's the best way to meet?  I know we'll see BF and Fade as they get in a couple of hours after us, and Jodi will already be there, but what about the rest?


----------



## david (Sep 8, 2003)

Maybe the next question should be is, "how many of us will be carrying cell phones and/or laptops." Or, exchange numbers of that or hotels and leave messages etc.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Anyone got any ideas of what's the best way to meet?  I know we'll see BF and Fade as they get in a couple of hours after us, and Jodi will already be there, but what about the rest?



How about at the Avant Labs booth?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> How about at the Avant Labs booth?


But you are getting in Wed and that means we wouldn't get to meet until Friday!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Maybe the next question should be is, "how many of us will be carrying cell phones and/or laptops." Or, exchange numbers of that or hotels and leave messages etc.


I was already planning on collecting cell numbers and people's real names a week or so before we leave.  But the list will only go to those on the list.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> But you are getting in Wed and that means we wouldn't get to meet until Friday!!!



I am getting in on Thursday.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 9, 2003)

I am getting there (and leaving) earlier than most, but I'd love to get a beer with any of you. I get there the 16th and fly out early on the 23rd.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

*Last updated 09/09/03*

The list sure is growing  

*FOR SURE:*
_Already purchased tickets_
me & fade (Ann & John) - 19th-26th staying at Luxor
NT & Mrs - (Stephen & Trisha) 19th-26th staying at Excalibur then Luxor
Jodi - 17th-26th staying at Aunts Place
JB_427 & Ashtyn & friends(14 total!!!) - 17th-31st staying at the clubhouse in the Mirage
Pepper - 16th-23rd
powerhousebabe - 22-26th staying at Mandalay Bay
TP - 23rd-26th staying at Luxor... meet him at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Leslie - 23th-26th staying at Luxor... meet her at the AvantLab booth at the Expo!
Gopro!!!  Meet him at the VPX booth at the Expo!
Albob - lives there 
dg

_Verbal confirmation, pricing stuff_
Nike_gurl
dale mabry
P-funk

_Said they are going, we'll see  _
Sawheet 
mudge
hardasnails
eskimo

*MAYBE:*
J'Bo 
ShortStuff (Pam)
Pitboss
Mr & Mrs. tidalwaverus - Maybe staying at Stratosphere
Katie
Prince
Kuso
Bekah 
Dave


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> I am getting there (and leaving) earlier than most, but I'd love to get a beer with any of you. I get there the 16th and fly out early on the 23rd.


They'll be lots of us there during that time... check out the list...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I am getting in on Thursday.


Then I guess we'll meet Friday or we'll be at the "Meet the Olympians" Thur. 8:00pm.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

I like the cell phone idea.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Good, cause I already got a spread sheet started


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Good, cause I already got a spread sheet started



Freak.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Freak.


Freak, my ass...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Freak, my ass...



uummm ... I had something to add to that, but on better judgement, I won't ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> uummm ... I had something to add to that, but on better judgement, I won't ...



Interesting.

Me too.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2003)

I can't wait and its only 6 weeks away


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Crap!  Only 6 weeks   I'd better get my butt in gear!!!


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I like the cell phone idea.



NT having all our cell phone numbers!  I can see my phone ringing at 4:00 am and him telling me how much of a great time he's having!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

*Here's what we have said so far... Updated 09/09/03*

Where should the Truth or Dare game fit in???

*Thursday DAY: *
-Fitness / Figure / Ms. Olympia Prejudging
The contests begins at 1:00pm at the Events Center, where you can see the best of the best competing in the prejudging rounds. $50 all seats reserved... that means get your tickets ASAP!.

*Thursday NITE:*
-dinner at the Rio for the All You Can Eat Seafood Buffet
-8:00pm Meet the Olympians, it's free!!!
-strip club, Baby's or maybe Ra???

*Friday Day:*
Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Friday NITE:* 
-Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals
The contests begins at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center, where the best of the best in fitness and women's bodybuilding battle it out. Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150.
-Donut shop, Ibiza at 3am for the foam party!

*Sat DAY: *
-Mr. Olympia Prejudging
The event begins at noon at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This is where you compare the best of the best in men's bodybuilding. Tickets are $50. 
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Sat NITE: *
Mr. Olympia Finals
-The Finals begin at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This bodybuilding contest is the king of all contests, where the best will be crowned. This event last year was sold out over a month before so get your tickets early! Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150 / $200. 
-Stuio 54 
-Orleans Arena at 10pm for Fetish and Fantasy Halloween Ball... all kinds of coustumes welcome!


*Sun DAY:*
-I'm assuming most of us are leaving on this day.

*
Order Tickets for the Olympia by Credit Card via Fax or E-Mail
You can either fax (845) 634-8091 or email to ifbbpd@yahoo.com your credit card information. You can use either Mastercard, Visa or American Express. The information that is needed is the card number, your name as it appears on the card, the expiration date, your address and telephone number, and how many tickets you wish to buy. *


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

for someone being so very far away and never seen me in person, you've got me just about pegged!    I've been known to call a few people in the AM to tell them what a great time they're missing


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

good damnit people you really are trying to kill me with this thread


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

we have your cell # ... if you'd like, I can call you too.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

PISS OFF


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

oh come on now ... come give NT a big ole J'Bo hug!!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 9, 2003)

J'bo, you just need to suck it up and go to Vegas.

There's bingo there


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

bingo!!!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Truth or Dare??? J'Bo darling???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

dare  i tell the truth all over the damn place  anyone asks even online and i tell so thats no biggy 

i am gonna try to suck it up pepper and head out there if there is a last minute thing. Dave is saving me floor space


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dare  i tell the truth all over the damn place  anyone asks even online and i tell so thats no biggy



that's the spirit ... a no holds barred dare!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 9, 2003)

What's the problem J'bo, cost of a plane ticket?


----------



## david (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> dare  i tell the truth all over the damn place  anyone asks even online and i tell so thats no biggy
> 
> i am gonna try to suck it up pepper and head out there if there is a last minute thing. Dave is saving me floor space




Floor Space??  If I knew I was coming and then knew you were coming, I'm sure it's very easy to slip out of a King size bed and into two queen beds.  What monster do you take me for?  Hey now, if this does happen and you meet Mr. Hottie (s) take it to his room!  I will NOT mistake "salty stuff" for Shampoo in the bathtub and stepping in it!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

eewww 

Better stay outta our room


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> What's the problem J'bo, cost of a plane ticket?


Know of another vendor needing a model???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 9, 2003)

Well i am definately not in model shape so thats out.

I will keep everyone posted and might just surprise you guys by knocking on your hotel room at 4am 

Dave yes you are an evil man


----------



## david (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> eewww
> 
> Better stay outta our room



Oh lordy lord lord lord!  LMAO!!  

J'bo-  Am I _really_ evil?


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

no ..your not really evil


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I will keep everyone posted and might just surprise you guys by knocking on your hotel room at 4am



don't expect us to be there ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

well i will track you down and join yah


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Know of another vendor needing a model???



I was trying to think of one yes.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well i will track you down and join yah


deal!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Well i am definately not in model shape so thats out.


Yeah right   Who you trying to fool???


----------



## Pepper (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Yeah right   Who you trying to fool???



Well, she's correct in a way...how many models are in as good of shape as she is?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> I was trying to think of one yes.



what about one for me?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

You've already got a hottie!!!  Only one per person


----------



## butterfly (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> *Last updated 09/10/03*
> 
> The list sure is growing
> ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 10, 2003)

holy shit  whos ass is that Anne?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2003)

It's Ann with NO "e"  

I found the pic on an avatar website... I like the dominatrix aspect


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

sorry ann (no e) i have a client named anne (sorry)
looks kinda like your butt  
i love it


----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> looks kinda like your butt



Care to explain how you know this?


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2003)

Do you not remember the butt avi's???


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

plus bf has sent me nudies before


----------



## Stacey (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> good damnit people you really are trying to kill me with this thread



ME TOOOOOOOOO!!!   I read it all the time & just wannnna cry!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> plus bf has sent me nudies before


SSHHHHH you weren't supposed to tell


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> plus bf has sent me nudies before


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

thats ok BF...you know that i am the only one that sends nudies around  or half nudies anyways


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

it's better to see the real thing!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

hey hey you havent seen the real thing....oh wait you did see in my in a convention with only a tiny bikini on  thats close


----------



## gopro (Sep 11, 2003)

And to any generous, pretty females that love to give gifts...it is my birthday on Halloween!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey hey you havent seen the real thing....oh wait you did see in my in a convention with only a tiny bikini on  thats close



very correct!  and got a hug while you were wearing the tiny bikini


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 11, 2003)

yes. you and the mrs. got a big brown (the tanning dye) hug from me. next time there will be even bigger hugs.

gp your such a little scammer...i love giving...know what i love giving


----------



## david (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> And to any generous, pretty females that love to give gifts...it is my birthday on Halloween!!



Nice...    And, happy birthday in case I miss it!


----------



## gopro (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> gp your such a little scammer...i love giving...know what i love giving



Oh, and I love taking sweetie...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

34 days remaining!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2003)

WOHOA!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

party ... party ... party ...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

Nt's hotties to meet list for Vegas:
butterfly
Jodi
JB_427 & Ashtyn & friends(14 total!!!)
powerhousebabe
Leslie

be still my beating heart ...


----------



## Pepper (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Nt's hotties to meet list for Vegas:
> butterfly
> Jodi
> ...



I'll be your wingman


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

ok Pepper, you're NT's wingman!!  ... but you better hang on, it could get wild!


----------



## butterfly (Sep 15, 2003)

hehehe... we are gonna PARTY!!!!


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 15, 2003)

Hey I recognize your name........long time no post eh....)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

there beter be TONS of pics, NT! You've got point on this one! make it happen for those of us poor buggers who can only be there in spirit, not body...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

Burner ... I will do you proud!  

Although most of them will be me with Butterfly ... me with Jodi ... me with Leslie ... me with Ashton ... me with JB_427 ... me with phb ... me with Leslie and Jodi ... me with Ashton and Butterfly ...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

there may a few of the missus all over Butterfly ... the missus and JB_427 dirty dancing ...


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

and then those from the fetish and fantasy ball will be our of this world


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Burner ... I will do you proud!
> 
> Although most of them will be me with Butterfly ... me with Jodi ... me with Leslie ... me with Ashton ... me with JB_427 ... me with phb ... me with Leslie and Jodi ... me with Ashton and Butterfly ...


no prob! That is what software is for!
I'll just replace yo with me!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

nt scribbles in his note pad _ ... send Burner the pics of the M&M shop ... the waterfall ... Grandma's doing the hustle ... _


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

ok, you can be in the pics....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

let me think about it for a while


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

damn..me and my big mouth...

NT..puh-lease!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 15, 2003)

hhhhhhmmmmmmmmmmmmm ... Butterfly, do you think Burner deserves to see a hottie like you in party mode?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2003)

<this is butterfly..nevermind that my typing is coming thru burner's posts, remember that I work for NASA and I am a genious, so just accept it as true>

Yes, NT, I think Burner, who is a wonderful and funny guy should have the pics..even the racier ones of us!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

No one wants to party with me.  I suck.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Thursday night at Studio 54 ... 

*Special event: Studio 54 plays dress-up with Dollhouse*

I'd been hearing all sorts of buzz about Studio 54's new Thursday night party, Dollhouse, for months, but I had no clue what to expect. All I knew was that Dollhouse was set to give the club-going public a chance to play with living dolls. 

When I arrived, I was immediately drawn to the insane acrobatic stage show. But upstairs, in the VIP area, was the actual Dollhouse. The area, which is open to all, had been soundproofed and separated from the rest of the club and featured DJ Chris Aurelius spinning some grooving house music. It was all nice enough, until - we saw the dolls - a smoking assortment of gorgeous young ladies. (Would you expect anything less?) Soon after, one of these ladies, who was decked out in S&M fashion, sashayed over to our table, bent down, and in a pouty, velvety voice asked, 

"Would you like to dress Barbie?" 

This was getting interesting. She went on to describe her eclectic wardrobe: 

"I have a police uniform, a construction outfit that's really cute, a naughty schoolgirl outfit?" 

We stopped her right there. My 12 years of Catholic school dictated that we see the schoolgirl getup. Before getting dressed, she revealed her flesh-colored undergarments, which mimicked the anatomical structure of your average Barbie. Then she asked for help with the schoolgirl outfit. Never in my life have I so enjoyed a girl getting dressed. 

My roommate put it best: "This Dollhouse thing? Genius. Absolute genius." (A side note for the ladies: There are plenty of Ken dolls for you to play with as well.) Still, I have one simple recommendation for Dollhouse: Wonder Woman costumes! Please, God, Wonder Woman costumes!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

OMG now your gonna get it MR  no more selling features...i am dying reading this stuff


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

as it gets closer, it's all the more relevant!  

Sin City here we come ...


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

i not listening, i am not listening


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

pssst J ... come out on Thursday ... call in sick Friday and be back for work on Monday.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 16, 2003)

I am really stoked about this trip.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pssst J ... come out on Thursday ... call in sick Friday and be back for work on Monday.



if we could start a save the poor girl fund for my flight then for sure  well we will see what i can do. i couldnt call in sick or i would lose my job because its our busiest week of the year


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

welll, I don't know how warm/cold it is there, but here, it's 1C - 33F ... time to get the heck out of here.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

i heard that you guys have snow now  and i live in Winterpeg  its only 20 here though  to you NT


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Calgary has snow


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2003)

The weather in Vegas....


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

I AM SO SORRY NT!!!!!  And we have RAIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> The weather in Vegas....


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

... yeah, thanks SS ... it's winter-jacket cool today 

Although that means we can start the fireplace, which is the only bonus to winter.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

i love fire places and snuggling under a sleeping bag  if i dont have a snuggle bug this winter NT you and the Mrs. better get a big sleepin bag


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> i love fire places and snuggling under a sleeping bag  if i dont have a snuggle bug this winter NT you and the Mrs. better get a big sleepin bag



wait ... let me think about that for a bit - OK!


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

He he  J you are funny, well here is portland I need someone to throw me a life vest when the rain gets too bad, I HATE RAIN!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

we can get an extra extra large sleeping bag!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> we can get an extra extra large sleeping bag!



Don't forget your wingman. You know the drill "You never leave your wingman!"


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Don't forget your wingman. You know the drill "You never leave your wingman!"



never


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 16, 2003)

k thats already 5 of us in the bag


----------



## Pepper (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> k thats already 5 of us in the bag




OK, I just be down at the Blackjack tables drinking


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Pepper ... as the wingman, you CANNOT leave me hanging like that.  You signed up for the wild ride with TN ... buckle down Pepper.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> <this is butterfly..nevermind that my typing is coming thru burner's posts, remember that I work for NASA and I am a genious, so just accept it as true>
> 
> Yes, NT, I think Burner, who is a wonderful and funny guy should have the pics..even the racier ones of us!


OMG burner, you are cracking me up!!!  I sure needed that


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

NT - The Dollhouse is a go


----------



## butterfly (Sep 16, 2003)

*Here's what we have said so far... Updated 09/16/03*

Where should the Truth or Dare game fit in???

*Thursday DAY: *
-Fitness / Figure / Ms. Olympia Prejudging
The contests begins at 1:00pm at the Events Center, where you can see the best of the best competing in the prejudging rounds. $50 all seats reserved... that means get your tickets ASAP!.

*Thursday NITE:*
-dinner at the Rio for the All You Can Eat Seafood Buffet
-8:00pm Meet the Olympians, it's free!!!
-strip club
-Studio 54 for DOLLHOUSE 

*Friday Day:*
Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Friday NITE:* 
-Figure, Fitness & Ms. Olympia Finals
The contests begins at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center, where the best of the best in fitness and women's bodybuilding battle it out. Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150.
-Donut shop
-Ibiza at 3am for the FOAM PARTY!

*Sat DAY: *
-Mr. Olympia Prejudging
The event begins at noon at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This is where you compare the best of the best in men's bodybuilding. Tickets are $50. 
-Visit TP and Leslie at the AvantLab booth and Gopro at the VPX booth at Olympia Expo
-sleep, poolside, shopping

*Sat NITE: *
Mr. Olympia Finals
-The Finals begin at 7:00pm at the Mandalay Bay Events Center. This bodybuilding contest is the king of all contests, where the best will be crowned. This event last year was sold out over a month before so get your tickets early! Tickets are $ 75 / $100 / $125 / $150 / $200. 
-Stuio 54 
-Orleans Arena at 10pm for Fetish and Fantasy Halloween Ball... all kinds of coustumes welcome!


*Sun DAY:*
-I'm assuming most of us are leaving on this day.

*
Order Tickets for the Olympia by Credit Card via Fax or E-Mail
You can either fax (845) 634-8091 or email to ifbbpd@yahoo.com your credit card information. You can use either Mastercard, Visa or American Express. The information that is needed is the card number, your name as it appears on the card, the expiration date, your address and telephone number, and how many tickets you wish to buy. *


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> OMG burner, you are cracking me up!!!  I sure needed that


I'm here to put a smile on that pretty face of yours, Ann!
You sure that's not your tushie in the avi??


How was your day?
Mine is more or less getting started. Got up, took care of a couple calls, went to the gym, and now here...for...12..friggin...hours....


----------



## butterfly (Sep 22, 2003)

*27 DAYS!!!*


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2003)

I just found a great tax class that starts Monday the 20 and runs for as many days as I would like. The good thing is that class runs from 7 am to 1 pm and you have the rest of the day off.

I think I am going to sign up so that I can be there towards the end of the week when the rest of you guys start to show up.

And, the trip just became a BUSINESS EXPENSE!


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 25, 2003)

4 weeks from now, and I'll be landing.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2003)

Well, I don't want to get too corny on you guys, but the people from this site have been extremely helpful to me in my weight loss. I want to meet as many of you as I can and buy you a beer.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 25, 2003)

Pepper, I hope you stop by the Avant Labs both on Friday.  You can yell at us then.


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Pepper, I hope you stop by the Avant Labs both on Friday.  You can yell at us then.



If Leptigen is still back-ordered that Friday, "yell" maybe correct!


----------



## Pepper (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> ...and buy you a beer.



or a lap dance.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> If Leptigen is still back-ordered that Friday, "yell" maybe correct!



We will be well stocked at the expo.  It will also be shipping before then.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 25, 2003)

We are buying our tickets for the Ms. Olympia prejudging.  As of yesterday afternoon. there were tickets starting in row F.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2003)

We are going to that too!

_psst NT...I left a message for the Mrs_


----------



## butterfly (Sep 25, 2003)

Just purchased our tickets for the Mrs. O prelims


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 26, 2003)

so did we!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

I need to know what shows everyone is going to?  I'm the only one going out to Vegas alone so I really want to make sure I know what everyone is doing so I'm not bored and alone the whole time


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

We are just going to the Ms.Olympia/Fitness/Figure Preliminary judging on Thur at 1pm.

You can call Ticketmaster at 702-474-4000 for tickets... we are in section 112 seats 1-4.

We do plan to go to the Meet the Olympians Thur at 7pm and then of course the Expo.


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

The Expo is actually a lot of fun.  Freakin weirdos everywhere.

I love the scrawny/fat dudes with the tank tops, and the fat chicks with the belly shirts.  It was  more amusing at the Arnold, as it was winter in Ohio.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

TP  --  Were you at the Arnold Expo in Ohio this year?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

Yes, at the Avant Labs booth, as I will be at the O.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Are you going to be here again 2004?  If you are, I'll be sure to come see you.  I may be working the World Gym Booth


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

Yep, please stop by.  

Were you there last time?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

I sure was.  I got pictures of Leu Frigno   (i don't know how to spell his name)....People were amazed he let me take his picture with out paying.  From what I heard, his wife is a pain in the a**.  I felt bad after knowing this because I didn't know there was a fee.  He posed for me and everything.  Oh well.

There were a couple booths I was amazed with.  There was one, where guys would do push ups for shirts or something...Catch was, you had to out do the other guy who was doing push ups with girls on their backs.  It was a blast.  I'm truly excited and pumped for 2004.  

Didn't Jen ??  Sign with GNC?

Also, I don't know if I'm allowed to post this:  If you're not a female BB, do not purchase suits off JagWare.  I have a lady who does EXCELLANT work.  She does a lot of the pro girls' suits.  She's currently putting a suit together for me that I designed.  I think it's going to look awsome on me.  If not, I'll sell it.... 

Will Leslie be with you?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> 
> 
> Also, I don't know if I'm allowed to post this:  If you're not a female BB, do not purchase suits off JagWare.  I have a lady who does EXCELLANT work.  She does a lot of the pro girls' suits.  She's currently putting a suit together for me that I designed.  I think it's going to look awsome on me.  If not, I'll sell it....
> ...


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

How on Earth could they NOT like YOU Leslie


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

Leslie will be at the Arnold as well.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Leslie will be at the Arnold as well.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> How on Earth could they NOT like YOU Leslie



 Though they are a one of a kind species


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

leslie dear...how the heck did you get such a nice quad sweep?


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 26, 2003)

BTW Les, I think your new suits are much better.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> BTW Les, I think your new suits are much better.



Thanks Of course they are. They were custom made and beared the Avant logo


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> leslie dear...how the heck did you get such a nice quad sweep?


Thanks girl
 Dieting down I suppose. I was verrrry bitchy prior to that comp


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Thanks girl
> Dieting down I suppose. I was verrrry bitchy prior to that comp



who isnt before a comp  what kind of leg exercises you hidin up your sleeve?


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Jagware is good for your first show however, they made a suit for me.  Sent it via ups.  I tried it on.  Didn't fit.  I called them and left several messages.  They didn't return my call.  So, I called the bbb to report them.  Jag decided to call me back after that and make arrangements to correct the suit.  I sent the suit back.  3 WEEKS LATER, still no suit when he promised to have it completed in 3-4 days, then ship it.  Didn't happen.  Got the BBB involved again.  At that point, I didn't call him and he didn't call me.  I received the suits back on the 4th week.  IN THE SAME CONDITION.....I was soooooo mad.  My comp was a couple weeks away.  I was frantic.  I was all over the net.  Ran into Cherry Bombs and she didn't have anything I was looking for but, I talked to her about my situation and she told me Jag has done that to many many girls.  So, I'm sending out the warning.  I was screwed out of $400.00.  Then had to turn around and spend $580 on two new suits.  I sold one of Jags for $80 (what a loss) and still have the other one today.  Besides, their suits look like average Swim suits that cross and meet in the mid section of your back.  I can say JagWare is nice and polite while trying to catch your business.  

Leslie ---   You looked tight.  How did you place?


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

Wow that is a horrible experience. I cant say I blame your frustration. It is  better to go custom, esp with an event like Figure.

Thanks. I placed 2nd in the tall class in that suit.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Girl you looked awsome and I bet you still do.  
Second place for your first comp.  That's fantastic!!!  Leslie, keep up the good work.  Maybe you'll be the person I follow as a role model.

My second suits were custom made.  My other ones are being custom made as we message back and forth.  I'm sooooo excited to see how they turn out.  Me and my crazy mind.  The lady doing my suits is going off my drawings.  ha ha...oh well, i have faith in her since she got me out of my Jagwedge jam.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks I did another comp this past July and placed 4th. This is due to some tougher competition, fuqqed up judging, and the fact I didnt get rid of all my water in time. Now I know for next time 
I am stlll  lean and all ( but trying to get down some more for the O. Although TP is giving me a hard time about that since I think I need to lose more than I should ) but I am most def carrying around alot more muscle to due a successful winter bulk. That was fun My goals are to come down a bit in size as my fiance' thinks I am a bit too big muscularity wise

When is your next comp? From your pics, I can tell you did great


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

I know what you mean about fu*** up judging.  I believe some competitions are favored by means of, how many of our "top" trainers have a client up on stage.  Like the all Ohio NPC competition  this past weekend. ....You know what...I'll cut it short and scan in the photo's..you'll see for yourself.

You know, we women, once we have our mind set, there's no changing it.    So when you talk about people giving you a hard time about gettin leaner, and they look at you like when you tell them that.  I know exactly what you mean.  They don't and won't because they're not you and you can't see yourself the way they see you.  Wish I could.  Be careful you don't get too too lean though, I've read where judges actually frown on that for figure.

Thanks for the compliments.  I plan to compete October 25th this year for the ONBF.  If I don't make it in time then I know I'll be ready November 1st for the NPC KY.    I think I have a closer back & front shot from my last comp.


----------



## Leslie (Sep 26, 2003)

Cool- back to back shows. Perfect for that "just in case." Which is the bigger show? You may want to use the first one as a warmup if the second one is bigger. Just a thought.

Post them photos


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

I know I think that's how I'm going to do it next season.  Their are two ONBF competitions coming up.  October 18th & 25th.  I was going to do both of those but decided to hold off and watch the first so I know how they do their set ups.  

I would use the 25th as practive however, I don't like to set myself up for failure or embarrassment.  Good idea if it weren't in my home town   My practise comp was the one in Indiana.  I went their primarily to use it for experience since I don't know anyone up their.  that way, if I screwed up, I wouldn't care too much and wouldn't misrepresent the people who've trained me.  I may do that though.  Use the ONBF as practice...that all depends.....if I get "lean" enough.

Anyway, I found my back shot......we'll see if it uploads.


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Sorry Lelsie,  I forgot you asked which is the bigger show.   Usually your NPC is bigger show.  I'm gonna say the ONBF is going to be the bigger show because it's for money.....I dunno


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 26, 2003)

hey girls mind if i join the conversation a bit?

how does the suit company design and suit and take initial measurements? i am thankful that we have a wonderful lady who does all the girls suits for CHEAP and they are wicked. i only pay about $120 per suit and they are pro quality. Kary Odiatu uses her too, i usually just go and tell her what i want and show her how i want it to look, she does it and never really has to make any adjustments. 
i am always looking for someone with new ideas though.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 26, 2003)

I got my suits from Gale too and they fit perfect.  She does all the measurements over the phone.  Amazing but they are beautiful and couldn't fit better.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

You comp ladies need to cut and paste all these posts on suits into another thread so that 1) other ladies can find this information cause it's good stuff and 2) we can get back to talking about VEGAS!!!!!!!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

here is the thread name     "Competition Conversation on Figure/Fitness Posing Suits"


----------



## butterfly (Sep 26, 2003)

Thanks Babsie   Maybe someday I'll need to know that stuff


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 29, 2003)

for most here, this is unimportant, but for a select few, we have only 19 days till we land in Vegas!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2003)

rub it in, partyman...


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 29, 2003)

Its still 24 days for me.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

WOAHOOOO!!!!

It's almost party time


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 29, 2003)

Hmmm, might be invited to the M&F VIP party Saturday night.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

That sounds like fun TP!

We can't decided what we want to do... go to the Costume Ball or what


----------



## Twin Peak (Sep 29, 2003)

Should be interesting at least.  I also may have sky box seats for the O.

Costume party sounds like fun.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

Well grab a costume and we'll all go!!!

Hey NT, you still got the link to the party info?


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Hmmm, might be invited to the M&F VIP party Saturday night.



you should hook a guy up with that!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Well grab a costume and we'll all go!!!
> 
> Hey NT, you still got the link to the party info?



http://www.vegas.com/events/event-007248.html


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> you should hook a guy up with that!



Yes sir, I am in.


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2003)

18 days till we party in VEGAS!


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Yes sir, I am in.



I meant _us, more than you_ ...


----------



## Twin Peak (Oct 1, 2003)

I know.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 1, 2003)

What is it TP?


----------



## Leslie (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> http://www.vegas.com/events/event-007248.html


 Sounds kinky
I dont know if my fiance' would want to dress up in leather chains


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 1, 2003)




----------



## Leslie (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What is it TP?


It is the Muscle & Fitness after party.
That lucky bastard


----------



## butterfly (Oct 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Sounds kinky
> I dont know if my fiance' would want to dress up in leather chains


Well I was thinking of wearing my nurse costume


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie *_
> Sounds kinky



  EXACTLY


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2003)

A local radio station here is going to Hedo again in January.  The price is outstanding ... had we known befor we booked this Vegas trip ...


----------



## naturaltan (Oct 2, 2003)

17 days till we party in VEGAS!


----------

